# Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2009)

0137 7440151 - Google-Suche

"Telefon: 137-_7440151_ *...* Wo ist der liebe Mann, der auch mutterseelenallein zu Hause ist? Bitte melde dich, Tel. _0137_-74401510. Anzahl Anzeigensichtung *..."

*die zugehörige Nummer wurde abgeschaltet. Das Geld bleibt bei den Initiatoren und Mitverdienern? Prima!

Abgeschaltet ebenfalls die 66222 (mobileview)
"Seit ich ein Vodafone-Handy habe, kommen immer wieder merkwürdige SMS bei mir an. Gerade eben eine SMS mit folgendem Inhalt: Von 66222
 Für Sie wurden 6 Nachrichten in Ihrer persönlichen Kontaktbox hinterlegt. Antworten Sie jetzt mit OK, um Ihre Nachrichten abzurufen (0,99 eur/peb)"


Das Geld bleibt bei den Initiatoren und Mitverdienern?  Prima!


Spamnummern
01377707703, 01377708801, 01377708803 abgeschaltet.
Das Geld bleibt bei den Initiatoren und Mitverdienern? Prima!




Toll, dass die Bundesnetzagentur weiterhin so entschieden gegen Spam & Betrug vorgeht!!!


Prima!


----------



## Windhund (16 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Ich habe schon mehrfach über unterschiedliche Maßnahmen der BNA geschrieben,sogar Vetternwirtschaft habe ich vermutet,es passiert nur immer wieder dasselbe: Entweder Bestrafung in Form von rückwirkenden Inkassosperren oder die Nummer wird abgestellt und in den nächsten Tagen das selbe Spiel mit anderen Nummern.
Und immer verdienen die Netzbetreiber! :wall:


----------



## technofreak (16 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

[ir]

Ihr seht das falsch. Die BNetzA hat glaubt an das Gute im Menschen und hat 
unerschütterliches Vertrauen in alle, die sich im  Telekommunikationssektor tummeln.
Zwar wird sie gelegentlich singulär enttäuscht, das sind aber  krasse Ausnahmen,
 die zu keiner Vorverurteilung führen dürfen.

Jeder Verbraucher muß sich dieser schweren Aufgabe der BNetzA bewußt sein, 
und  sie nicht durch unnötige Nörgeleien von der eigentlichen Aufgabe abhalten.

Wenn ich mich nur erinnern könnte, welche  Aufgabe das ist 

[/ir]


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

[ir]
Welche Aufgabe? Nuja, der Chef der Behörde war früher Manager bei einem Telekommunikationsanbieter (Colt) und dort "Direktor Business Development, Recht und Regulierung". Das setzt er halt bei der Bundesnetzagentur fort. Ob er dabei eher als 





> Aufrechter Kämpfer für das Verbraucherinteresse


 auftritt oder ob er sich mehr dafür einsetzt, "innovativen Geschäftsentwicklungen" nicht zu sehr in die Quere zu kommen, das ist halt jetzt die Frage. Oder auch nicht.
[/ir]


----------



## Windhund (16 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Aha,Colt,wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht,sind die Damen und Herren verantwortlich für 0137/727.....!
Oder irre ich mich????


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



Windhund schrieb:


> Aha,Colt,wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht,sind die Damen und Herren verantwortlich für 0137/727.....!
> Oder irre ich mich????


Du irrst, denn nicht jeder, der in diesem schmutzigen Geschäft Geld verdient, trägt auch *Verantwortung*. Und wenn Du Colt schon erwähnst, fallen mir da noch andere Fälle ein... Dialer, die mit 0900 abgerechnet wurden, aber Frankfurter Coltnummern anklingelten (Primetel: 090090000928 zB) - ganz zu schweigen von der Sache mit den Coltnummern für Ortsnetz-Telefonsex via MCM/TRC.  und der "is-schon-alles-ok-so-Stellungnahme".
Trotzdem würde ich nicht von Vetternwirtschaft sprechen - es handelt sich um mehr: nämlich um politisch gewollte Freifahrtscheine für Kriminelle und Graubereichsexperten, die weltweit im Zuge der Deregulierung zu völlig identischen Problemen führten und führen. Das Mehrwertproblem ist nicht einfach so entstanden, sondern es wurde bewusst und wissentlich ermöglicht und gefördert.
Als Kurth Vize der RegTP wurde (2000), da spielte das Thema Mehrwertnummernregulierung noch keine Rolle. Damals war der Exmonopolist in Person von Herrn Sommer (does anybody remember Mr Sommer?) angeblich froh, dass der alte Oberregulierer gehen musste
2000 war aber z.B. längst das Gefährdungspotential von Mehrwertdiensten weltweit bekannt - man hat den Verbraucher völlig bewusst unzureichend geschützt allen innovativen Gaunereien ausgesetzt.


----------



## Windhund (16 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Hallo AKA-AKA,ich habe gegoogelt und mehrmals konnte ich Colt in Verbindung mit 0137 Betrug lesen.
Zu meiner geäußerten Vetternwirtschaft stehe ich nach wievor.
Eine gemeinsame Linie der Bestrafung muß schon erkennbar sein.
Das ist aber bei der BNA nicht so.
Ich habe schon von Nummernabschaltungen der BNA gehört,da war die besagte Mehrwertnummer noch nicht mal dem sogenannten Verursacher zugeteilt worden,trotzdem wurde Betrug unterstellt und ein Inkassoverbot rückwirkend erteilt.
Der Kunde zahlt ja immer. Wieviel Prozent der Anrufer verlangen Ihre Kohle zurück? 1% oder eher 0,1%.Die Rechnungen werden trotz Inkassierungs-und Rechnungsverbot zugestellt.Den Spaß habe ich mir oftmals gemacht und die Anrufe wurden trotz Inkassoverbot abkassiert.Ich sammle jetzt erstmal Beweise,vielleicht findet sich mal ein Anwalt,der sein Handwerk versteht und keine Angst vor Krähen hat


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Gerade Deine Hinweise in Bezug auf unterschiedliche Reaktionen der BnetzA in anderen Threads haben mich dazu bewogen, hier zu beginnen, Maßnahmen der Behörde zu sammeln und auch zu versuchen, nachzukucken, was da passiert ist. 
Dass die Reaktionen der Behörde nicht nachvollziehbar erscheinen, geht vielen hier so. Es wird wohl irgendwelche Begründungen geben - frag doch einfach nach...
Mit "Vetternwirtschaft" meinst Du offenbar, dass in manchen Fällen anders reagiert wird bei gleicher Sachlage. Hmm. Das müsste man sich mal genauer ansehen. Es ist ja eigentlich auch ungerecht, dass beispielsweise bei 0137-Pingbetrug lange Zeit kein Rechnungslegungsverbot verhängt wurde und dann plötzlich schon - ohne dass sich Gesetze geändert hätten. 

Es gab z.B. im gesamten Jahr 2005 *kein einziges RIV* bei einer 0137 - und das, obwohl es sehr wohl 0137-Pingbetrug gab - auch mit Coltnummern(--> "Magdeburger Kreisel", Ermittlungsverfahren gab es durch StA Magdeburg, Ergebnis unbekannt, vermutlich Einstellung)

Am *6. März 2006* tauchte *das erste mal *ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot in Zusammenhang mit 0137 auf - das waren aber Dialer!

Das erste RIV im Zusammenhang mit 0137-Pingbetrug gab es *erst am 2.Juni 2006* und damit drei Jahre nach Beginn der Masche...

01377270047, 01377270054 - Netzbetreiber war damals Colt Telecom

Von 2003 bis Juni 2006 gab es *kein einziges RIV wegen 0137-Pingbetrug*, das ergaunerte Geld aus einem Betrugsstraftatbestand durfte also einfach behalten werden...

Ebenfalls im Juni 2006 gab es Pingbetrug mit Versatelnummern - hier wurde nur abgeschaltet 

13.06.2006                       01377661201, 01377661202, 01377661211, 01377661212, 01377661213, 01377661221                       Spam-Telefon - Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 13.06.06       
--> 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...137-lockanrufe-hier-melden-13.html#post143742

Insgesamt wurden allein im Juni 2006 51 0137-Nummern abgeschaltet, 22 davon mit RIV. Unterschiedliche REaktionen gab es dabei bei identischen Sachverhalten (nach den Meldungen hier)

Hier z.B. ein doppelt Betroffener - bei beiden Nummern gab es Abschaltung und rückwirkendes RIV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...137-lockanrufe-hier-melden-35.html#post150049

Hier ebenfalls der gleiche Vorwurf - aber nur Abschaltung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...137-lockanrufe-hier-melden-10.html#post140563


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

01377002801- diese NUmmer wurde laut Bundesnetzagenturbeschluß vom 20.4.2009 *zum 23.04.2009 abgeschaltet

*
Keine weiteren Maßnahmen wie Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot...

Das ist ein wirkungsloser Beschluß für eine Abzockmasche *vom September 2008!*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/249394-post4.html

Es gibt übrigens noch Googlereste solcher Anzeigen
01377002801 - Google-Suche


> 01377002801 Fax 018059450009 Quelle: Heilbronner Stimme. Anzeige merken | Anzeige drucken | An Freund senden | Anzeige melden ...
> ...
> 01377002801 Fax 018059450009. » Anzeige notieren | Quelle: » Heilbronner Stimme. Reinigungskraft. 31.08.2008. Su. deutschspr. Reinigungskraft f. ...


Googlet man nach der Faxnummer...
"Fax 018059450009" - Google-Suche

...findet sich auch die Bewerbung anderer 0137-Nummern...



> Teilzeit mit Vertrag. Stundenlohn ab 8,75 €, auch o. Berufserfahrung u. Führerschein. Ab sofort. Tel. 0137-7006558 Fax 018059450009 Anzeige vom: 27.09.2008.


Dazu gibt es keinerlei Beschluß. Wirkungslose Beschlüsse werden also noch nicht einmal konsequent durchgeführt. Es fehlt für das gewohnt harte Vorgehen wohl an Watte.
Würde da eine andere Behörde ein strafbares Handeln erkennen, wären die BNetzA-Beschlüsse quasi Betrugslegalisierung von Amts wegen. Aber dazu derzeit nur ein lautestmögliches :stumm:


----------



## Windhund (27 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Hallo Aka-Aka,ich sagte schon mehrmals Vetternwirtschaft!
Es ist eine Riesensauerei,daß in diesem Fall speziell die Ärmsten abgezockt wurden und die ohne Inkassierungsverbot keine Chance auf Rückerstattung der Telefongebühren haben.Wurde ja auch nur 8 Monate abgezockt ohne Konsequenzen.Super Ihr Wattestäbchen,das war eine Meisterleistung!:wall:
Was ist denn aus der 0137/7995007 geworden,wurde bei dieser Nummer irgend
jemand zur Verantwortung gezogen?
Mit der Nummer fing es ja an,die Faxnummer ist bei beiden Nummern die gleiche.Müßte also derselbe Anbieter sein.Weißt Du da etwas Genaues??


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...aler/52976-abzocke-mit-0137-a.html#post241415
(ich habe damals nicht weiter nachgeforscht, weil ich in einem anderen 0137-Fall bereits sehr viel Geld vertelefoniert hatte mit dem GF der schweizerischen Nummerninhaber, einem deutschen Anwalt, der noch das arme Opfer spielte, von ihn bedrohenden Kunden faselte und doch nie Informationen gegeben hat...)

ich frage mal bei jemandem nach, der damals an die Bundesnetzagentur schrieb 

"...wurde bekannt, dass in deutschen Medien (Zeitungen/Internet) mindestens seit Anfang Juli 2008 Stellenanzeigen geschaltet wurden, in denen um Kontaktaufnahme unter der o.a. Nummer gebeten wird. Die Beschwerdeführer weisen darauf hin, dass die Nummer 01377995007 ohne Kostenhinweis kommuniziert wird und zudem unter der Nummer nie jemand erreichbar sei (...)"

Folgende Forderungen wurden gestellt:
"- Sperrung der Nummer
- Inkassoverbot
- Verbot der Rechungslegung"

auch wurde geschrieben
"den Fall wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen und bandenmäßigen Betrugs an die Staatsanwatschaft zu melden und mir auch insofern Bescheid zu geben."

kann sein, dass sich derjenige, der das damals schrieb, hierzu noch äußert.
------



Windhund schrieb:


> die Faxnummer ist bei beiden Nummern die gleiche.Müßte also derselbe Anbieter sein.Weißt Du da etwas Genaues??


welche Faxnummer?
Diese hier? (ach klar, freilich, sorry)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/249390-post2.html
018059450009

Da hatte ich damals die nötigen Schritte als Empfehlung geschrieben.

Frag doch wegen der 01805 mal in Torgau nach, die haben so ähnliche Nummern vergeben gehabt
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=60454&highlight=018059450006#post60454

01805945000 ist laut BNetzA vergeben - wohl nach Torgau. 9 wäre dann ebenso dort wie 6.
edit:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=75339&postcount=85


			
				Bnetza schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass ich den Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz* die Rufnummer 1805945000 geschaltet ist*, die Firma *IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG*, Oskar-Jäger-Str. 125, 50825 Köln, *abgemahnt* habe. Die Rufnummer wurde bereits am 04.05.06 abgeschaltet.


 (und später reaktiviert???)


> Ebenfalls abgemahnt habe ich den Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber, die Firma Nummer X GmbH, Leipziger Str. 42, 04860 Torgau.


Tipp: Wende dich an die Torgauer und frage dort nach.


----------



## Windhund (28 April 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Die Firma X GmbH ist sicher ein Ableger der Euratel,sind die für die Faxnummer verantwortlich?


----------



## ghandi99 (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Warum immer nur diese unsinnigen Rechnungs und Inkassoverbote?

Das heißt ja imPrinzip für mich solange ich mit dem Betrug erfolg habe ist alles in Ordnung.Wenn ich erwischt werde muß ich halt auf ein paar Euronen verzichten und mit der nächsten gebuchten Nummer weitermachen.

Das Spiel muß ja sogar dem Netzbetreiber gefallen da bei jedem Neuabschluss wieder Gebühren kassiert werden.
Die Bundesnetzagentur könnte man auch in ein Enlos-abschaltagentur umbenennen.

Als Beispiel genannt ist es etwa so als ob ein Einbrecher einen Haustürschlüssel hat und ich mir jeden Tag einbilde wenn ich die Tür abschließe wird er sie wohl nicht aufschließen können.
Da sagt sich doch jeder normale Mensch der Schlüssel muß dauerhaft entzogen werden,oder der Einbrecher weggesperrt werden.

Ich hoffe mit diesem Beispiel kann jeder den Schwachsinn und die Machtlosigkeit der Bundesnetzagentur verstehen.

Jeder Depp kann halt beliebig viele Telefonnummern Buchen und auf Teufel komm raus abzocken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



ghandi99 schrieb:


> solange ich mit dem Betrug erfolg habe ist alles in Ordnung.Wenn ich erwischt werde muß ich halt auf ein paar Euronen verzichten und mit der nächsten gebuchten Nummer weitermachen.


Es ist noch schlimmer - denn es bedeutet faktisch, dass man - selbst wenn man erwischt wird - einen Teil der Beute *ungestraft behalten darf*.
Manchmal - so hört man - bleibt bei den ach so unschuldigen Zwischenfirmen sogar mehr hängen als bei den Abzockern, dann nämlich, wenn von diesen Gelder zurück gehalten werden, um Leute zu entschädigen, die sich beschweren - und dann beschwert sich kaum jemand. 

Leute, die sich da besser auskennen, könnten das sicher noch besser erklären. Ich erinnere an gewisse Gelder, die gewisse _D_eutsche _T_elefon- und _M_ehrwert- _S_pezialisten angeblich behalten durften, nachdem dänischen 0137-Pingern die Nummern abgeschaltet wurden... 



> Das Spiel muß ja sogar dem Netzbetreiber gefallen da bei jedem Neuabschluss wieder Gebühren kassiert werden.


Auch hier ist (wie erläutert) die Realität offenbar sogar noch schlimmer als Deine Annahme...



> Die Bundesnetzagentur könnte man auch in ein Enlos-abschaltagentur umbenennen.


Das ist wirtschaftlich sogar sinnvoll, solange der Aufwand für eine Abschaltung pro Nummer geringer ist als die Gebühr von irgendwas um die 60 Euro für jede neue Nummer. Der Chef der Wattestäbchenarmee ist das Wirtschaftsministerium, da denkt man sicher streng wirtschaftlich  



> Jeder Depp kann halt beliebig viele Telefonnummern Buchen und auf Teufel komm raus abzocken.


Auf T-o-i-... komm raus, ja.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



> 04.05.2009
> *09001010009*, 09001012340, 09001456790, 09001456799, 09001666560, 09001800089, 09001909110, 09001911109, 09001912344
> Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 08.05.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung *für 09001010009 ab 02.04.2009*


Muß ich mir näher ansehen - wurden da Nummern abgeschaltet, die noch nicht auffällig geworden sind?
09001010009 wurde tatsächlich hier erstmals am 2.4.09 genannt

Am 22.3.09 wurde hier eine Liste mit Nummern veröffentlicht

Da sind viele der Nummern dabei...
*09001000633* (bereits abg. / RIV ab 7.2.09)
*09001009991* (bereits abg. / RIV ab 17.3.09/
*09001010009*
*09001010011* (bereits abg. / RIV ab 2.3.09)
*09001012340*
09001201100 ? (Diese Abzocknummer hat man denen offenbar noch gelassen)
*09001335440* (bereits abg. / RIV ab 26.1.09)
*09001456790*
*09001456799*
*09001800089*
*09001909110*
*09001911109
09001912344*

es fehlt hier
09001666560

W.T. Consulting Telephon-InformationsgmbH & Co KG
Schottenring 16
1010 Wien
OESTERREICH
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
27.2.2008 ; 13:24 Uhr 


*ES HAT SICH OFFENBAR AUSGETOIFELT*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> PS: Warum gibt es heute plötzlich so viele Meldungen? Heppenheimer Endspurt? Na, hoffentlich kann der Österreicher so gut rennen wie feiern. Grüße an den Naschmarkt





09005105389, 09005105396
[Nummer X - servicenummern
online GmbH
Nordring 1
04860 Torgau]

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 08.05.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für beide Rufnummern ab 26.03.2009 
[???]

05.05.2009  	 
01377100100, 01377100101, 01377100102, 01377100103  	 
Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 08.05.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 01377100100 und 01377100101 ab 19.09.2008, für 01377100102 ab 29.09.2008


----------



## Windhund (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

05.05.2009       
01377100100, 01377100101, 01377100102, 01377100103       
Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 08.05.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 01377100100 und 01377100101 ab 19.09.2008, für 01377100102 ab 29.09.2008[/QUOTE]

Wenn ich mich nicht irre,verhängt die BNA ein Inkassierungsverbot seit Kenntnisnahme einer Straftat.
Inkassierungsverbot ab 29.09.2008-Rufnummernabschaltung  zum 08.05.2009:scherzkeks: Da wurde in den Monaten Oktober,November,Dezember,Januar,Februar und März noch richtig schön Kohle verdient.Wahrscheinlich guckt der Abzocker im Monat April in die Röhre ,der Carrier kassiert jedoch auch noch für den April.Die 1 oder 2 Leutchen,die Geld von der Telekom zurückfordern,sind verschwindend gering.Der Carrier vergibt an den Abzocker-entgeltlich !!!!!!!-neue Nummern und das Spiel beginnt von vorne.Falls wieder Beschwerden kommen sollten,schreibt der Carrier dem Kunden einen netten Brief nach dem Motto:
Wir sind ein seriöser Servicerufnummern-Provider....und haben natürlich von nichts gewußt...bla,bla und sie waschen ihre Hände in Unschuld und im Grund sind diese Damen und Herren zumindest mitschuldig,denn sie stellen die technischen Vorraussetzungen zur Verfügung und weisen dann Ihre Schuld von sich.Das ist eine Sauerei:wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

11.05.2009                       
09003123008, 09003123012, 09003123013                       
Spam Telefon                       

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 14.05.2009, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 9003123008 ab         04.05.2009, für 9003123012 ab 14.04.2009, für 9003123013 ab         23.04.2009

0900 - 3 - 123008  	

Diensteanbieter:


Tele Dialog Service Limited
Fuldastr. 11

47051 Duisburg 	

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
19.2.2009 ; 13:58 Uhr

--> HMV Hüdelkamp
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=210872&postcount=151


die effektiven Wattestäbchen pieksen unermüdlich weiter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...tur-sperrt-zahlreiche-nummern.html#post274339

Als Rentner wären die Expostler teurer, dies als schwacher Trost...


----------



## Marco (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Laut Teltarif wurden vorsorglich 0900-Nummern abgeschaltet bei denen Missbrauch vermutet wird BNetzA schaltet 0900-Rufnummern vorsorglich ab - teltarif.de News

Auf der Seite der Wattestäbchenagentur habe ich dazu nix gefunden.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Wattestäbchen (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Die Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur im Bereich Rufnummernmißbrauch sind auf der Webseite der Bundesnetzagentur zu finden.
Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur

Die Kritik an den Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur sowie die Einschätzung der Bedeutung einzelner Maßnahmen überlässt die Bundesnetzagentur gerne einem Forum wie diesem hier. Sie dürfen gerne davon ausgehen, dass seitens der Bundesnetzagentur großes Interesse an derartigen Diskussionen besteht, damit die Bundesnetzagentur weiterhin effektiv gegen Rufnummernmißbrauch vorgehen kann, was ja auch deutlich in meiner Signatur zum Ausdruck kommt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Wattestäbchen


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Na, Teltarif hat das sicherlich nicht so beabsichtigt, aber der Artikel dort ist stellenweise schon realsatirisch zu nennen. Ich will das aber gar nicht weiter erörtern. Auch der obige Beitrag scheint wohl eine Persiflage der Bundesnetzagentur zu sein. Wer weiß 
Um auf Marcos Frage zurück zu kommen:


> Interessierte Verbraucher finden die von der Bundesnetzagentur ergriffenen Maßnahmen auf der Internetseite der Behörde *unter dem Menüpunkt "Rufnummernmissbrauch-Spam-Dialer", "Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch".  *


Anleitung
Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur
im rechten unteren Teil steht


> Rufnummernmissbrauch - Spam - Dialer *Angebote für die Verbraucher *mehr dazu"


Das führt hierhin:
Bundesnetzagentur | Rufnummernmissbrauch - Spam - Dialer

In der linken Navigationsleiste findest Du "Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmißbrauch", dort klicken und schon bist Du hier:

Bundesnetzagentur | Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch: Dialer und Sprachtelefonie
(Gemeint ist dabei übrigens nicht, daß Dialer und Sprachtelefonie zu den Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch gehören)

wenn Du jetzt den Text rechts betrachtest, ist unten ein Link:

Hier finden Sie eine Liste einzelner, von der Bundesnetzagentur eingeleiteter Maßnahmen

und schon bist Du da!

Wenn Du Dich aber weiterhin in der linken Navigationsleiste orientierst, was nicht unlogisch wäre, mußt Du auf Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmißbrauch: Spam klicken.

_Ganz toll, das Schwierigste haben wir bereits geschafft._

Dann müsstest Du zwangsläufig zur weiteren Navigation in den Text wechseln. _Jetzt sind wir aber fast am Ziel_: Nur noch auf Eingeleitete Maßnahmen nach § 67 TKG  klicken, um auf eine Seite zu kommen, auf der Du dann einen Link findest zu Eingeleitete Maßnahmen nach § 67 TKG (Ganz leicht zu finden, denn er steht unterhalb der Überschrift "Eingeleitete Maßnahmen nach § 67 TKG")

So. Und nun bist Du dann dort, wo die Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur stehen:

Bundesnetzagentur | Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen


_Super, das hätten wir geschafft._

[_enthält Ironie_]

Da steht aber immer noch nicht, was das Besondere an dieser BnetzA-Maßnahme war, *nämlich die Abschaltung von Nummern, die noch nicht auffällig wurden*. Für solche Informationen hat man ja uns:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...5-bundesnetzagenturmassnahmen.html#post280202

Frage am Rande: Wurden denn in den letzten Wochen irgendwelche Gesetze geändert oder warum ist diese Maßnahme jetzt plötzlich möglich, nachdem die Bundesnetzagentur jahrelang diese einleuchtende und richtige Maßnahme nicht eingesetzt hat? Oder ist es wieder das typische Procedere, jahrelang rumzuwattestäbchen, um dann plötzlich mit einer Maßnahme daher zu kommen, die man doch schon lange hätte einsetzen können, was eben die kritische Frage aufwirft, warum man es dann nicht schon lange so gemacht hat. Besser spät als nie, sicherlich, aber eben auch viel zu spät.


----------



## christianmicha (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-79.html#post281917


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Es ist wieder viel passiert im Wattestäbchenland...

Bundesnetzagentur | Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen

Interessant ist, dass sehr viele Handynummern wegen Spam abgeschgaltet wurden.

Am 10. Juni 2009 wurde zB die Faxnummer der Gewerbeeinzug-Zentrale gesperrt (08008880668 )
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=217660#post217660
Diese Nummern wurden zuvor gesperrt und gehören anscheinend auch zu dieser Sache:
08006060447, 08004040661, 01805882072

Die letzte gesperrte Mehrwertnummer war die 09001201100 (dieses Toieuflswerk)

*Nach wie vor findet sich keine einzige Nummer der ganzen Buongiorno-Ericsson-trulala-Abo-Geschichten in der Liste.
*Da wird offenbar überhaupt nichts unternommen. Die letzte gesperrte Kurzwahl war die 89999 im April.
Diese wurde bereits im Juni *2006* auffällig
[89999] wer kann mir sagen was 89999 fur ein sms ist - Antispam e.V.

Regulierung in diesem Bereich findet nicht statt. Da darf abgezockt werden, wie es gefällt - anders als in vielen anderen Ländern. Deutschland, das Paradies für die Firmen, denen in Australien, UK, USA (Florida!) und anderswo das Wasser abgegraben wird.

Aber wenn sich keiner darüber beklagt, ändert sich das auch nicht... Die Bundesnetzagentur verwendet nämlich ihre Wattestäbchen nicht nur dazu, den Sumpf auszutrocknen, sondern die halten immer genug Watte zurück für die Politikerohren ("Unsere Spezialwatte für Politikerohren, das sind Watte*boll*en, die in Honig getränkt und in unserem _Schönfärberei_referat individuell und passgenau hergestellt werden - sie machen jedes Politikerohr taub gegenüber Beschwerden") 
Da müsste schon jemand schreien...

Aber wie heißt es doch so schön bei der britischen Regulierungsbehörde?


> 1.14 With an understanding of developing market structure and regulatory enforcement taken into account, consumer protection and confidence remains paramount. Whilst only 48% of adults had used a phone-paid service in 2008, research we have previously conducted indicates *that the highest regular usage occurs among consumers from the lowest socio-economic groups. And across all socio-economic groups the highest regular usage occurs among children. Not only will these groups be most affected financially by consumer harm, but also our previous research has identified that these same consumers are the least likely to be aware of their rights, the rules that govern phone-paid services, and of how to make a complaint.*



(Frei übersetzt: Der soziale Status einer Person ist indirekt proportional zur Wahrscheinlichkeit, Mehrwertdienste zu nutzen. Die soziale Gruppe mit den höchsten Nutzungsraten sind Kinder. Das sind also genau jene Gruppen, die finanziell am stärksten getroffen werden und es sind jene Gruppen, die ihre Rechte nicht kennen, die Regeln für Mehrwertdienste nicht kennen und nicht wissen, wie man sich beschwert)


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

off topic?

25 000 Beamte bei Post und Telekom schon mit 48 Jahren in Pension - DIE WELT - WELT ONLINE



> Fast 25 000 Beamte sind bei den Nachfolgeunternehmen der Bundespost seit 2002 wegen Arbeitsunfähigkeit in die Frühpensionierung gegangen.


[ir]Ist Arbeitsunfähigkeit nicht eine Schlüsselqualifikation für Beamte?[/ir]


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juli 2009)

*BnetzA sperrt Betrügernummern*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...d-dialer/55839-01377-nummer-2.html#post286076

19.06.2009
01377660001,
01377661024,
01377661025

Spam Telefon

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 24.06.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 1377660001 ab 19.05.2009, für 1377661024 ab 25.05.2009, für 1377661025 ab 22.05.2009


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

1.7.09
09005120530       
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 06.07.2009, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 22.06.2009
mxcall GmbH, siehe google
Netzbetreiber (wie so oft) *Net-Mobile in DÜsseldorf* (bzw. First Communication aka 0139 Call By Call GmbH)
siehe antispam

6.7.09
Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 09.07.2009, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 09003100010 ab         05.05.2009, für 09003101719 ab 08.02.2009 und für 09003130508         ab 13.10.2008     
Die Ratinger Gewinnvorgaukelungsmafia 


09003100155
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 09.07.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 10.10.2008 
ebenso: siehe antispam

8.7.09
Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 08.07.2009, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 09003030120 ab         01.07.2009 und für 09003080110 ab 07.07.2009 
"Audi gewonnen" google
andere Nummer (auch bekannt als "Gewinnclub")
s.a. hier

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 13.07.2009, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 09005120540 ab         01.07.2009 und für 09005120550 ab 07.07.2009       

14.7.09
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 17.07.2009       
09005474300
0900 - 5 - 474300  	
Diensteanbieter:
Advertising
Werbeagentur GmbH
Brandsende 2-4
20095 Hamburg 


16.7.09
Abschaltung
09005151211, 09005747434, 09005747495  
0900 - 5 - 151211  	

Diensteanbieter:
DER HEISSE DRAHT
Verlagsges. mbH & Co. KG
Drostestr. 14 - 16
30161 Hannover      


20.7.09
09003101331 (google)
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 23.07.2009, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 14.07.2009

siehe:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=226117&postcount=277



> "Alvimada" Konsulting
> Jeżów Sudecki, poczta: 58-521 Czernica, ul. 58-521 Czernica 102
> alvimada.pl
> [...]
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Missbrauch: Bundesnetzagentur schaltet 0900-Rufnummern ab - teltarif.de News



> Missbrauch: Bundesnetzagentur schaltet 0900-Rufnummern ab
> (...)
> "Die Bundesnetzagentur steht an der Seite der Verbraucher. Diese werden zu oft durch rechtswidrige Werbeformen getäuscht und belästigt. Wir verfolgen den Rufnummernmissbrauch mit allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln", sagte BNetzA-Präsident Matthias Kurth.


Wäre Herr Kurth ein ängstlicher Junge, der im Wald pfeift, hätte ich Verständnis. Aber er ist Chef einer Behörde, die seit Jahren vergeblich gegen den Nummernmissbrauch kämpft. Da bleibe ich dabei: 
*Die Lage schönen ist strukturelle Mitstörung
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-betrug-durch-0900-lockanrufe.html#post203354
Offenbar muß die Selbstverständlichkeit, dass diese Behörde an der Seite der Verbraucher steht, immer wieder 'mal wiederholt werden. Das lässt tief blicken.


> 0900-Nummern waren alle beim selben Netzbetreiber geschaltet
> Für die aktuellen Gewinnanrufe sind nach Angaben der Bundesnetzagentur drei Unternehmen verantwortlich, von denen zwei ihren Firmensitz im Ausland haben. Für das Vorgehen der Bundesnetzagentur gegen diese Art des Rufnummern-Spams war dies unerheblich, da sich die Maßnahmen der Behörde vorrangig gegen die deutschen Netzbetreiber bzw. die Rechnungsersteller richteten. Alle beanstandeten Rufnummern, teilte die BNetzA mit, seien bei demselben Netzbetreiber geschaltet gewesen.


Derselbe Netzbetreiber, der bereits seit Jahren immer wieder auftaucht. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gehört die Firma inzwischen zur net-mobile in Düsseldorf, nicht wahr?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-16.html#post286672


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Übrigens tritt ja neuerdings ein neuer BNetzA-Sprecher auf. Von dem hört man unglaubliche Dinge: Nummern werden prophylaktisch gesperrt!
Stimmt das???
12.08.2009: Inkassoverbot wegen Rufnummernmißbrauch (Tageszeitung junge Welt)



> Diejenigen Nummern, bei denen hier kein Zeitpunkt für Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot genannt wurde, waren noch nicht im Einsatz. Auf jW-Nachfrage erläuterte Cord Lüdemann, Sprecher der Bundesnetzagentur, daß sie prophylaktisch abgeschaltet worden seien. Denn auch diese Rufnummern wurden von den Unternehmen quasi vorgehalten, die Mißbrauch mit den erwähnten Gewinnanrufen betrieben.


Genau das sei doch nicht möglich - wie man uns jahrelang erzählt hatte
??????


----------



## Mehrwert (24 August 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Ich wiederhole mich ja eigentlich nur ungern, aber es gibt ein paar Sachen, die kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen:

Mit zwei kleinen Änderungen wäre das Problem SOFORT erledigt:

1. Ein saftiges Bußgeld von sagen wir €10.000,- pro nachgewiesenem Betrugsversuch
2. Dieses Bußgeld hat der Hauptmieter der Nummer zu zahlen. Wie der sein Geld von seinem Untermieter wiederkriegt, ist sein eigenes Problem.

Und morgen wäre der Spuk vorbei!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 August 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



Mehrwert schrieb:


> ...Bußgeld...
> ...hat der Hauptmieter der Nummer zu zahlen...


So hat man es in UK gemacht... (Verantwortlichkeit für die Zahlung der Strafen auf den Provider übertragen). Man hatte dort 2005 das exakt gleiche Problem (sogar in gewisser Weise *dasselbe* Problem): Die Nummern wurden von den Providern immer wieder an weltweit verstreute Firmen vergeben, die dann die verbotenen Anrufe gemacht (bzw. "verantwortet") haben. Die Firmen saßen dann z.B. auf den britischen Jungferninseln (und hießen lustigerweise genauso, wie die verantwortlichen Firmen in Deutschland) [Man beachte dazu diese grandiose Recherche](*)
Was ist aus dem Problem in UK geworden? Es existiert nicht mehr. In Deutschland dagegen hat sich am status quo seit 2005 genau *nichts* geändert. Das liegt nach meiner Überzeugung u.a. daran, dass die Regulierungsbehörde in UK einen grottenschlechten Ruf in der Öffentlichkeit und in Teilen der Politik hat, *obwohl* sie durchaus mehr Erfolge hat als die deutsche Regulierungsbehörde - *die aber in weiten Teilen der Öffentlichkeit und Politik einen hervorragenden Ruf hat.*

Absurd? Mag sein...


(*): Zu dieser Recherche noch einige Anmerkungen:
In UK hat man diese Recherchen teils auch gemacht, teils von dort übernommen. Im Unterschied zu Deutschland wurde das aber in UK thematisiert. Die Regulierungsbehörde wurde _von Politikern und Medien_ dazu befragt, wie es sein kann, dass immer wieder Firmen mit derselben Adresse aktiv werden können. Das hat dann eben in UK zu Konsequenzen geführt.
In Deutschland hat die Bundesnetzagentur sich mit solchen kritischen Fragen nie auseinander setzen müssen.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2004/feb/18/internetphonesbroadband.digitalmedia

Noch ein Unterschied: In UK wurden die kritischen Anmerkungen von Aktivisten aus Internetforen Teil der *offiziellen Konsultationen* über Änderungen bei der Regulierung. Das wäre so, als würden Postings von "Der Jurist" 1:1 in Bundestagsdrucksachen übernommen. Das muß man sich mal geben 

Wer Englisch kann: Lesenswerte Stellungnahme zu Mehrwertdiensten
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/upload/GovCode_MW.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Übrigens tritt ja neuerdings ein neuer BNetzA-Sprecher auf. Von dem hört man unglaubliche Dinge: Nummern werden prophylaktisch gesperrt!
> Stimmt das???
> 12.08.2009: Inkassoverbot wegen Rufnummernmißbrauch (Tageszeitung junge Welt)
> 
> ...



Ist das rechtens??? Wäre sicher etwas für den law-blog!
Dann könnte ja im Prinzip jeder Verdächtige prophylaktisch weggesperrt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 August 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Die Möglichkeiten der Bundesnetzagentur sind im Gesetz wie Gummi formuliert. Aber ich kann Dir erzählen, dass die BnetzA bisher eine Quote von 100% hat bei gegen die BnetzA geführten Verfahren seitens der dubiosen Anbieter.
§ 67 TKG Befugnisse der Bundesnetzagentur Telekommunikationsgesetz



> Die Bundesnetzagentur kann im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung Anordnungen und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern sicherzustellen.



"Geeignete Maßnahmen" können Knoblauchzehen im Gang sein, aber auch z.B. "Sicherheitsleistungen", die zu erbringen sind, wenn jemand 0900er nutzt (z.B.: eine Kaution).
Möglich wäre viel, gemacht wird (zu) wenig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 August 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> So hat man es in UK gemacht... (Verantwortlichkeit für die Zahlung der Strafen auf den Provider übertragen).


Ich habe in UK nachgefragt: Es ist dort nicht so, dass die Netzwerkbetreiber automatisch haften. Aber - wie passend - die Regulierungsbehörde hat dort just diese Tage eine Erklärung veröffentlicht


> PhonepayPlus is giving notice that with immediate effect it will direct network operators to withhold specified sums payable by them to a service provider using powers available to it under paragraphs 8.5f and 2.5.2d of the PhonepayPlus Code of Practice (11th Edition, Amended April 2008 ) at the start of a Standard Procedure investigation and, where appropriate, following adjudication, in the following circumstances:
> 
> [_Netzwerkbetreibern wird angeordnet, an die Inhalteanbieter auszuzahlende Beträge zurück zu halten, wenn es Ermittlungen der Regulierungsbehörde gibt und...]_
> 
> ...



(sinngemäße Übersetzungen)


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich habe in UK nachgefragt: Es ist dort nicht so, dass die Netzwerkbetreiber automatisch haften. Aber - wie passend - die Regulierungsbehörde hat dort just diese Tage eine Erklärung veröffentlicht
> 
> 
> (sinngemäße Übersetzungen)



Der Netzwerkbetreuer darf sich dann über den Geldsegen freuen. Die Telefonanbieter schicken bekanntlich in jedem Fall ihre Rechnungen.
Wieviel Prozent beschweren sich über Ihre Rechnungen?
1%,2% ????


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 August 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent beschweren sich über Ihre Rechnungen?
> 1%,2% ????


Das dürfte hoch geschätzt sein, v.a. bei "Kleinmist" wie 0137-Pingbetrug. Da finde ich es besonders krass: Die Ermittlungsverfahren werden eingestellt, z.B. weil angeblich der Täter "nur einen kopierten italienischen Pass hatte, der erfahrungsgemäß gefälscht ist", weil der Täter aus Dänemark, Hong Kong oder Alicante kommt, weil die Ermittlungen nicht geführt werden können usw. usf.

Faktisch ist aber ganz klar: Das Geld, das die Netzwerkbetreiber einkassieren, ist *das Ergebnis eines Betrugs* - das ist also legalisierte Geldwäsche (Geldwäsche ist ja das wissentliche oder fahrlässige Durchschleifen betrügerisch erwirtschafteter Gelder - und betrügerisch erwirtschaftet bleiben diese Gelder doch auch dann, wenn der Täter nicht ermittelbar ist, oder? Wenn also ein Staatsanwalt ein Ermittlungsverfahren nur deshalb einstellt, weil der Täter nicht ermittelbar ist, dann legalisiert er damit Geldwäsche)[edit: Das ist natürlich eine vereinfachte Darstellung, schon klar]. 

Noch schlimmer war das bei den Dialern, denen viele Monate, nachdem die Verbraucher durch Drohbriefe der bekannten Anwälte zu Zahlungen gepresst wurden, die Registrierung entzogen wurde... 

Das ist in UK (und weltweit überall) dasselbe Problem: Im Bereich innovativer Geschäftsmodelle *wird Betrug systematisch entkriminalisiert - zum Wohle der privatisierten Telekomindustrie*. Ja, systematisch. Zentral, gewollt, bewusst. Eine riesige Geldmaschine, die den großen Konzernen sicher Milliarden* eingebracht hat, wenn man es mal global betrachten würde...(und schaut mal, wie wenige Großkonzerne weltweit den Telefonmarkt unter sich aufteilen... Die Deutsche Telekom wollte mal Cable&Wireless kaufen - dann hätte denen telekomtechnisch die halbe Welt gehört) (Telefonica? Bangemann? EU-Kommissar für TK-Regulierung?)


Es gab mal ein Buch "asoziale Marktwirtschaft" - wenn ich ein Buch schreiben würde, würde ich es "Mafiöse Marktwirtschaft" nennen. Leider kenne ich mich halt nur in diesem Bereich hier gut aus, aber vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Experten aus anderen Bereichen (Ölpreiskartelle? Lebensmittelpanschereien? verschmutzte Blutkonserven / Gesundheitswesen? Korruption beim öffentlichen Bau? - bitte melden, dann darf jeder ein kapitel verfassen)

Ups, jetzt bin ich off topic. A bisserl. Oder au ned. I bau besser a Häusle und hald mei Gosch.

* Der jährliche Gewinn für die beteiligten Telcos bei der Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten allein über Vanuatu lag in den späten 90ern bei >20 Mio $ )


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat heute zwei Nummernblocks der [...] wegen Telefonspams abgeschaltet.

069-24794020
069-24794021
069-24794022
069-24794023
069-24794024
069-24794025
069-24794026
069-24794027
069-24794028
069-24794029

0711-3649020
0711-3649021
0711-3649022
0711-3649023
0711-3649024
0711-3649025
0711-3649026
0711-3649027
0711-3649028
0711-3649029

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...teil-2-trc-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 1.7.09
> 09005120530
> Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 06.07.2009, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 22.06.2009
> mxcall GmbH, siehe google
> ...



Ich wusste weder, dass die SWISSCOM Hauptaktionär bei net-mobile und damit Hauptinhaber des Netzbetreibers war, noch, dass dies nun alles einer japanischen Firma gehört.

NTT Docomo will Düsseldorfer Net Mobile AG kaufen - Golem.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Chaos bei der Bundesnetzagentur...

am 15.10.09 wurden folgende Nummern zum 17.10.09 abgeschaltet
09003101344, --> hier
09003101347, 
09003101350, 
09003101353, 
09003101356,         
09003101359, 
09003101362, 
09003101365, 
09003101368, 
09003101371,         
09003101374, 
09003101377


am 16.10.09 gab es dann ein "Schaltungsverbot" (was ist das???) für
09003101332, 
09003101334, 
09003101336, 
09003101337, 
09003101339,         
09003101340, 
09003101342, 
09003101343, 
09003101345, 
09003101346,         
09003101348, 
09003101349, 
09003101351, 
09003101352, 
09003101354,         
09003101355, 
09003101357, 
09003101358, 
09003101360, 
09003101361,         
09003101363, 
09003101364, 
09003101366, 
09003101367, 
09003101369,         
09003101370, 
09003101372, 
09003101373, 
09003101375, 
09003101376,         
09003101378 

und

Verbot der Rechnungslegung         und Inkassierung für *09003101344* ab 05.10.2009        


Am 24.10.09 wurden abgeschaltet:
09003355001, 
09003355003, 
09003642001, 
09003642002, 
09003642003,         
09003642004, 
09003642005, 
09003642007       

gleichzeitig gab es ein

Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 
09003355001 ab         03.07.2009, für 
09003355003 ab 24.06.2009, für 
09003642001 ab         23.05.2009, für 
09003642002 ab 15.05.2009, für 
09003642003 ab         23.06.2009, für 
09003642004 ab 02.06.2009, für 
09003642005 ab         25.05.2009 und für 
09003642007 ab 30.03.2009        
(teilweise also 7 Monate, nachdem die Nummern auffällig wurden, was soll das denn bringen?????)
(Das waren Nummern des "Ratinger Karusells")


Dann: Abschaltung und RIV ab 16.10.09 für
09003123409       

und ab 24.10.09 für
09003123410       

3.11.09 
Abschaltung von 
09001000622
09003101943, 
09003101944, 
09003101945, 
09003471123, 
09003875421       
09003101951, 
09003101952, 
09003101953, 
09003101954, 
09003101955,         
09003101956, 
09003101957, 
09003101958       

und

09003101946, 
09003101947, 
09003101948, 
09003101949, 
09003101950,         
09003101959, 
09003101960       

zusätzlich RIV:
09003101943 ab 09.10.2009       (die Nummer taucht oben gar nicht auf???)
(Worldwide Venture)

am 9.11.

09003703720, 
09003819171       

               Schaltungsverbot der Rufnummern, Verbot der Rechnungslegung         und Inkassierung für 
09003131020 ab 01.11.2009, für         
09003200240 ab 30.10.2009, für 
09003200290 ab 03.11.2009       
(auch hier tauchen die Nummern gar nicht auf)

dann Abschaltungen:
09003131020, 
09003456781, 
09003512345 
09003200240, 
09003200290, 
09003300101, 
09003300110       

Ich muß gestehen: Das kapier ich überhaupt nicht. Die Bundesnetzagentur kapiert es offenbar auch nicht - denn man kann dort ja ein pdf aöller Maßnahmen downloaden - da fehlen aber die neuesten beschlüsse.

Praktikanten am Werk? Oder was ist da los???

Will jemand nachfragen???


----------



## M&M2005 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

die Bundesnetzagentur hat gestern die Abschaltung von 31 09003er SRNs der Company Management angeordnet !

bei einer SRN davon hat der Zuteilungsnehmer gegen das UWG verstossen, die restlichen SRNs werden präventiv abgeschaltet !

*Nur weiter so BNA ! legt den Sumpf trocken !*

Sorry, aber ich finde diese Aktion sehr gut :-D




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> am 16.10.09 gab es dann ein "Schaltungsverbot" (was ist das???) für



Die von einem Schaltungsverbot betroffenen SRNs dürfen nicht zugänglich gemacht werden, was bedeutet: sie dürften in keinem Netz geschaltet werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Die von einem Schaltungsverbot betroffenen SRNs dürfen nicht zugänglich gemacht werden, was bedeutet: sie dürften in keinem Netz geschaltet werden.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Wenn hier eine neue "Variante" der Abschaltung eingeführt wird, folgere ich daraus, dass es da ein Schlupfloch gab. Warum erklärt die Bundesnetzagentur das dann nicht?
Und: woher weißt Du das? Gab es eine Pressemeldung dazu?
Der Begriff "Schaltungsverbot" taucht meines Wissens im TKG nicht auf. Was ist dann die Rechtsgrundlage?

(P.S.: Ich kann übrigens auch Aktionen für gut befinden, die ich nicht verstehe - trotzdem sind die letzten Maßnahmenveröffentlichungen wirr)


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Schaltungsverbote & Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote

09005739750, 09005739751, 09005739555, 09005739444, 09005739577,         09005739588 

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 14.12.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 20.11.2009       

Wer solche Nummern auf der Rechnung stehen hat, muß nicht bezahlen und soll das Geld zurückfordern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

26.01.2010                      
09003011001, 09003022002 (Spam Telefon)

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 30.01.2010, 
Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung 
für 09003011001 ab 29.06.2009, 
für 09003022002 ab 07.07.2009

Call Base GmbH
Dießemer Bruch 150b
47805 Krefeld 
(Die Ratinger Abzockerbande)


Netzbetreiber: dtms
Rechnungslegungsverbote für Nummern, die vor über einem halben Jahr auffällig wurden. Wahnsinnig effektiv! Aber Hauptsache, die Nebelkerzenwerfer der Wattestäbchenarmee klopfen sich selbst auf die Schultern:

http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/werbeanrufe104.html

Kann nicht wenigstens Sascha mal nachhaken?
Was bringt ein Rechnungslegungsverbot noch nach so langer Zeit?
Warum hat es so lange gedauert?
Was muß bei der Bundesnetzagentur besser laufen, damit es nicht immer wieder solche lächerlichen Maßnahmen gibt?
Warum wird darüber nie geredet?

Wie lächerlich lässt man diese Behörde agieren???


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Hallo,
hat die Bundesnetzagentur ihren Turbo eingeschaltet. Dir Rufnummern 09005454501 und 09005455800 wurden ja schnell abgeschaltet. 
Link
Bundesnetzagentur | Spamwelle BMW Coupe

LG


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 März 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



> *Ihre Nachricht vom: 07.12.2009*
> *Unser Zeichen: EB247269*
> 
> 
> ...




ja,ja,....

Computerbetrug.de informierte ja bereits...


die Masche begann im November, Herr von Faber aka Heinzi aka "The voice of Heppenheim"

ach, das noch...


			
				aka schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Gewinnspielmafiosi werden überhaupt nichts einklagen, weil irgendwann in zwei bis zwanzig Wochen ein rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt wird und die Nummern abgeschaltet werden.
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur wird dann wieder verkünden, dass man nun massiv gegen diese Belästigungen vorgeht. Wenn sich dann der Weihrauch verzogen hat, wird es einfach weiter gehen. "Codename Heinzi" wird sich wieder ans Mikro setzen und die nächste Spamansage aufsprechen. Die Netzbetreiber spielen mit, weil sie mitverdienen. Man erlaubt ihnen, an Betrug zu verdienen. Einfach so. Das ist nicht die schlimmste Abartigkeit dieser Republik, aber eine typische.



Genau das ist dann auch passiert - im Februar lümmelte sich der oberste Wattestäbchenkrieger auf dem Sofa bei Kerner und tröpfelte grinsend in die emotionale Pissrinne[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsSJz6UtqzQ"]YouTube- Die emotionale pissrinne[/ame]



sorry, bin etwas... angepisst


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

09003842905, 09003842906, 
09003842908 

Bescheid vom 16. März 2010

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 19.03.2010, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 09003842905 *ab         19.12.2009*, für 09003842906 ab *07.01.2010* und für 09003842908         ab *15.01.2010       *

8-11 Wochen.
Gibt es dau denn keine 
Pressemeldung?

"umgehend tätig geworden", "mit allen Mitteln", "nach wie vor konsequent"

was für ein Verein...

Bereits im Februar wurde im Forum des Antispam e.V. folgender Beitrag veröffentlicht
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=260511#post260511

Ich erlaube mir (gation möge mir verzeihen) ein Fullquote



> Klaus Schneider und kein Ende… S-CON Hannover ? | Banedon's Cyber-Junk
> Wirtschaftskrise zu Ende? – Klaus Schneider will mir Geld schenken… | Banedon's Cyber-Junk
> 
> Der Anruf kam von einer Duisburger Telefonnummer:
> ...


Da sind noch ein paar Nümmerchen übrig... Da hätte man doch mal wieder "agieren können", Herr Kurth. Und nicht nur reagieren, Herr Kurth. Oder war gerade kein Kamerateam von Kerner da? Herr Kurth???
abtreten, Herr Kurth.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Man hatte übrigens bei den Ansagen die Nummern weiter unterteilt - also 10 Nummern für eine gehabt (siehe Anhang 090038429024)
Wie soll ein Verbraucher denn bei den Maßnahmen der BnetzA kapieren, dass er die Nummer zum einen seltsam formatiert suchen muß - und dann auch noch um die letzte Ziffer verkürzt???

Wenn ich diese Nummer bei der 0900-Suchmaschine der Wattestäbchen eingebe, dann kommt

Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
0900 - 3 - 842902     
Diensteanbieter:
S-CON Immobilien &
Consulting GmbH
Zum Walkmüller 10-12
47269 Duisburg     

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
30.Oktober.2009 ; 11:39 Uhr


*Ein Betroffener hat kaum eine Chance, herauszufinden, dass bereits einkassierte Gelder illegal eingezogen wurden. Dieses System ist großer Mist - und zwar so sehr Mist, dass man kaum glauben kann, es wäre nicht absichtlich so installiert.

Kurth, abtreten. Das ist IHR MIST!!!
*



			
				federico schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Ausgestaltung der 0900-Nummernvergabe im Zusammenspiel mit "Mißbrauchsbekämpfungs-Stellen" von derartiger Ineffizienz wirkt gewoll*t



ach ja:
Amtsgericht  Essen HRB 13741 – S-Con Immobilien & Consulting GmbH
Rechtsform: 	Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung  
Kapital: 	50.000,00 DEM
Eintragsdatum: 	30. Jan. 1987
(Beim Eintragungsdatum kann es zu systembedingten, fehlerhaften Angaben kommen!)
Löschdatum: 	-
Bilanz vorhanden: 	-
Anschrift (ohne Gewähr): 	
S-Con Immobilien & Consulting GmbH
Berliner Platz 6-8
45127 Essen 
(seit 1999 gelöscht)
???


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Matthias Kurth, soll das ein Witz sein?
Die Bundeswattestäbchenagentur hat heute eine Pressemitteilung veröffentlicht, die ich entweder nicht verstehe, oder die schlicht lächerlich ist.
Bundesnetzagentur Pressemitteilungen



> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat in dieser Woche erneut zahlreiche Maßnahmen zur Bekämpfung telefonischer Gewinnversprechen ergriffen. Sie flankiert damit eine europaweite Durchsuchungsaktion der Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim und der Kriminalpolizei Offenburg. Im Zuge dieser Maßnahme wurde eine Reihe von Personen festgenommen, die durch Gewinnversprechen mehr als sieben Mio. Euro erlangt haben sollen.



Die "flankierenden Maßnahmen" im Einzelnen:

Für folgende Nummern gibt es ein Schaltungsverbot für 1 Jahr

09005106695, 09005106697, 09005106698, 09005687678, 09005505053, 09003825848,  09003101658, 09003101660, 09003101661, 09003101659, 09003101662, 09003102002,  09003102003, 09003102004, 09003102005, 09003102006, 09003102007, 09003102008

Alle diese Nummern sind der Management Helpdesk UG (haftungsbeschränkt) zugeteilt.

*Management Helpdesk UG (haftungsbeschränkt)*
Diessemer Bruch 150b
47805 Krefeld

Vermutlich hatte diese Firma in diesen Tagen unangenehmen Hausbesuch. Matthias Kurth war aber nicht dort.

Diese Nummern der berüchtigten Bande stehen schon länger unter Beobachtung:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...aben-gewonnen!&p=278408&viewfull=1#post278408

Die Abzockbanden agierten schließlich auch jahrelang mit derselben Masche. Was hat die Bundesnetzagentur denn jahrelang dagegen getan? Wurden Staatsanwaltschaften eingeschaltet, wie im TKG gefordert?

Ich habe eigentlich keine große Lust, alle Abzocknummern der Bande zu überprüfen, um zu belegen, wie die Maßnahmen der BnetzA ausgesehen haben. Da halte ich mich lieber an die heute neu genannten Nummern:

Für diese Nummern wurde *tusch* ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkasoverbot verhängt. Am 28.9.2010. Daneben steht, soweit verfügbar, der Zeitpunkt, *ab welchem das RIV gilt.* Das ist das Datum, an dem die erste Beschwerde bei der BnetzA eingegangen ist.

09003102104 *17.05.2010 !* (Luck 4 U GmbH)
09003102109 28.08.2010  (Luck 4 U GmbH)
09003196704 20.10.2010 (??? Druckfehler??? wohl 20.05.2010)  (Luck 4 U GmbH)
09003196706 *29.05.2010 !*  (Luck 4 U GmbH)
09003210205 *22.05.2010* (Herr Ax* Ar*, Krefeld)
09003240205 *16.02.2010 !!!* (Herr Ax* Ar*, Krefled)
09005106679 *09.04.2010 !!!* (Management Helpdesk UG)
09005779932 15.09.2010 (Hoffmann Unternehmensberatung GmbH)
09005779931 *26.05.2010 (Hoffmann Unternehmensberatung GmbH)

Um das mal zu erläutern:

Da stellt sich diese schlafmützige Behörde hin und faselt von Verbraucherschutz und von "flankierenden Maßnahmen" und belegt das mit einem Maßnahmenpaket, das nichts anderes beweist - als eben die Schlafmützigkeit der Behörde.

*Da lümmelte sich Matthias Kurth bei Kerner und erzählte davon, dass man "bekannten Firmen binnen eines tages Nummern sperren könne" und dann veröffentlichen diese Wattestäbchen eine Liste mit Nummern, die teils seit 4 Monaten auffällig waren und verkauft das ganze als Erfolg???

Das kann nur funktionieren, weil diesen Schwachsinn keiner kontrolliert.

Wenn ich bei den Ermittlern wäre, denen man für ihren Einsatz höchsten Respekt zollen muß, würde ich mir verarscht vorkommen von Matthias Kurth, der ja erst unlängst gegen die Ermittler gewettert hat, *um eigene Versäumnisse zu kaschieren.


Das ist [edit: für mich!] kaum mehr erträglich. 
Matthias Kurth ist [edit: für mich!] kaum mehr erträglich!*


noch mehr Details zu dieser Unfugsmeldung:



> Die von der Bundesnetzagentur verhängten Rechnungslegungsverbote bedeuten, dass betroffenen Verbrauchern die über die jeweilige Rufnummer im genannten Zeitraum zu Stande gekommenen Verbindungen nicht mehr in Rechnung gestellt werden dürfen. Falls Verbrauchern bereits Rechnungen zugegangen sind, greift das Verbot der Inkassierung, die Forderungen dürfen also nicht mehr eingezogen werden.
> „Der Verbraucherschutz wird so auch in finanzieller Hinsicht vorangetrieben. Durch die Unterbindung der Zahlungsströme zu den Verantwortlichen lohnen sich die rechtswidrigen Anrufe nicht mehr“ so Kurth.



Matthias Kurth, eine kleine Frage: Können Sie denn belegen, dass tatsächlich bereits bezahlte Beträge in entscheidendem Maße zurück gefordert wurden oder werden oder ist nicht viel mehr anzunehmen, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Betrogenen von dieser Maßnahme niemals erfahren wird und folglich eben NICHT die Gelder zurück bekommt? 
Ist Ihre Aussage denn in irgendeiner Weise belegbar, dass damit die Zahlungsströme entscheidend unterbunden werden oder ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass hier genauso wie damals (als es noch um 0190-Nummern ging) die Millionen fast komplett zu den Betrügern fließen und nicht einmal mehr von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden sicher gestellt werden können? (Von den 20 Mio in Offenburg sind meines Wissens lediglich beschlagnahmte Gelder in Höhe von einigen Millionen *nicht* bei den betrügern und ihren Helfern gelandet)

Wissen Sie es nicht besser oder warum erzählen Sie das immer wieder? Es wird dadurch in keinster Weise plausibler.



> Die Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur richteten sich gegen insgesamt sieben Unternehmen, die bereits zuvor bei der Bundesnetzagentur auffällig geworden waren. Aufgrund der durch die erneuten Verstöße ausgelösten Maßnahmen der
> Bundesnetzagentur stehen diesen Unternehmen von nun an keine (0)900er-Rufnummern mehr zur Verfügung.


Genau dieses hatte man doch bereits in einem anderen Fall (soweit ich mich entsinne, ging es da um "Friedrich Müller", aber ich werde das noch nachtragen) )behauptet und dann stimmte es nicht. Wie wäre es, hier mal Namen zu nennen? Ich kann diese Firmen aufgrund der Angaben der Pressemitteilung nicht erkennen, somit kann man auch diese Aussage der Behörde nicht überprüfen.

Nachtrag:
Das OVG Münster hatte bereits im Frühjahr bestätigt, dass die BnetzA Nummern präventiv stoppen darf - und zwar auf der Grundlage längst bestehender Gesetze (also folglich bereits seit längerer Zeit). Damals ging es um exakt dieselbe Gruppe von Betrügern. Warum kann es sich diese Behörde erlauben, eine solche präventive Sperrung heute als besonders tolle Maßnahme darzustellen?

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...gentur-kann-Rufnummern-pr%E4ventiv-abschalten


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

...sicherheitshalber...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



			
				"erkennbar hektisches Wattepusten schrieb:
			
		

> [...Schaltungsverbot...] [siehe dazu hier] Dadurch wird verhindert, dass diese Rufnummern künftig technisch überhaupt erreichbar sind und missbraucht werden können.


Impliziert diese Aussage, dass dies durch die bisher üblichen Maßnahmen *nicht* gewährleistet werden konnte? 
Heißt das etwa (und Aussagen der Bundesnetzagentur auf Anfragen legen eben genau das nahe), dass bisher den betrügerischen Firmen *nicht* die Nummern entzogen wurden? Nach mir vorliegenden Informationen ist dies tatsächlich der Fall. Wenn Matthias Kurth davon gesprochen hat, dass Firmen Nummern *gesperrt* wurden, hieß das nicht, dass die Nummern *entzogen* wurden. Die Bundesnetzagentur ließ also den Betrügern das Nutzungsrecht an Mehrwertnummern? Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein!!!

---




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Für diese Nummern wurde *tusch* ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkasoverbot verhängt. Am 28.9.2010. Daneben steht, soweit verfügbar, der Zeitpunkt, *ab welchem das RIV gilt.* Das ist das Datum, an dem die erste Beschwerde bei der BnetzA eingegangen ist.
> 
> 09003102104 *17.05.2010 !* (Luck 4 U GmbH)
> 09003102109 28.08.2010  (Luck 4 U GmbH)
> ...


*

Korrektur.
In den Presseberichten ist von 26 gesperrten Mehrwertnummern die Rede.



			Im Einzelnen hat die Bundesnetzagentur die Abschaltung von 26 hochpreisigen (0)900er-Rufnummern angeordnet. Zusätzlich hat sie für 18 zugeteilte, noch nicht geschaltete Rufnummern präventive Schaltungsverbote verhängt. Dadurch wird verhindert, dass diese Rufnummern künftig technisch überhaupt erreichbar sind und missbraucht werden können. Gleichzeitig hat die Bundesnetzagentur 
für Verbindungen zu neun der von der Abschaltung betroffenen Rufnummern jeweils ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot ausgesprochen. Dabei handelt sich um folgende Rufnummern: 

(0)900 3 102 104; (0)900 3 102 109; (0)900 3 196 704; (0)900 3 196 706; 
(0)900 3 210 205; (0)900 3 240 205; (0)900 5 106 679; (0)900 5 779 932; 
(0)900 5 779 931.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Es wurden also noch weitere 17 0900-Nummern ohne Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot gesperrt?
Dann werde ich mal sehen, um welche Nummern es da geht.

09003102107 (Luck 4 You) (insgesamt 19 Nummern gesperrt, davon 15 0900er) 
09003196703 (Luck 4 You)
09003196705 (Luck 4 You)
09003196707 (Luck 4 You)

09003220205 (Ax* Ar*) (insgesamt 8 Nummern gesperrt, davon 7 0900er)
09003230205 (Ax* Ar*)
09003260205 (Ax* Ar*)

09003825844 (Sanus Benedictus BV) (insgesamt 7 Nummern gesperrt, davon 6 0900er)
09003825845 (Sanus Benedictus BV)
09003825846 (Sanus Benedictus BV)
09003825847 (Sanus Benedictus BV)

09005106681 (Management Helpdesk) (insgesamt 33 Nummern gesperrt, davon 30 0900er)
09005106684 (Management Helpdesk)
09005106694 (Management Helpdesk)
09005106696 (Management Helpdesk) 
09005106747 (Management Helpdesk)
09005106748 (Management Helpdesk)

Was derzeit noch überprüft wird, sind 30 weitere Nummern der "Luck 4 You GmbH", deren Status unklar ist. Bisher weiß ich nur, dass SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG der Netzbetreiber ist (meistens ist es ja *ach!* die dtms, das sei an dieser Stelle auch erwähnt...* for the benefit of the TSG)


So. Diese Maßnahmenliste der Bundesnetzagentur, wenn ich schon gerade dabei bin, ist selbst für Fachleute eine einzige Zumutung, weil sie völlig unübersichtlich ist, ohne jede Ordnung - eben so desaströs wie das Nummernmanagement der Behörde...

Das, was hier aufgearbeitet steht, sieht im Original so aus:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cae...nFile/8668/GesamtlisteeingelMassnahmenpdf.pdf


*: Der seit Jahren in einschlägigen Kreisen bekannte Herr Ax* Ar* bekam von der DTMS offenbar unter seinem eigenen Namen 0900-Nummern (siehe z.B. hier) . Soweit zum Klientel einer Firma, die mit der Bundesregierung kooperiert! Den Namen braucht man eigentlich nicht einmal mehr googeln!

------

Für diesen und andere Beiträge verwende ich aufgearbeitetes Datenmaterial der Bundesnetzagentur (damit die Nummern sinnvoll sortierbar sind, muß man das unbrauchbare Material der Behörde erst lesbar machen) und der EVZ (Europäische Verbraucherzentren), insbesondere möchte ich mich beim EVZ für diese hervorragende Übersicht bedanken:
www.evz.de/mediabig/2209A.pdf )*


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



> Die Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur richteten sich gegen insgesamt sieben
> Unternehmen, die bereits zuvor bei der Bundesnetzagentur auffällig geworden
> waren. Aufgrund der durch die erneuten Verstöße ausgelösten Maßnahmen der
> Bundesnetzagentur *stehen diesen Unternehmen von nun an keine
> (0)900er-Rufnummern mehr zur Verfügung. *



Und da ist sich die Bundesnetzagentur ganz sicher?
Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluß, dass alle Nummern der Firmen von Maßnahmen der BnetzA betroffen sind?
Oder kann man auch dann "keine 0900-Rufnummer mehr zur Verfügung haben", wenn es keine Maßnahmen gab? (So wie damals, als eine Münchner Dialerfirma ihre Dialer von sich aus zurück gezogen hat???]


----------



## Wattestäbchen (2 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Ich kann Ihnen versichern, dass innerhalb der Bundesnetzagentur in diesem Falle gute Arbeit gelaufen ist. Was noch unverständlich ist, sollte gefragt werden. Die Behörde hat sicher ein offenes Ohr. 
Aber ich weiß, dass die Bundesnetzagentur ihren Beitrag geleistet hat. Wenn noch Nummern vergeben sind an solche Firmen/Leute, ist das bedauerlich. Möglicherweise handelt es sich dabei aber auch um ein Missverständnis. Die Pressemitteilung besagt lediglich, dass *den sieben Unternehmen, gegen die vorgegangen wurde*, keine Nummern mehr zur Verfügung stehen. Mir ist aber aus dem Stegreif auch nicht bekannt, welche sieben Unternehmen das sind.
Fragen Sie doch einfach ganz offiziell nach. 
Wenn es mit der Datenbank Probleme gibt, könnte eine Rückmeldung sinnvoll sein.

Liebe Grüße
Wattestäbchen


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

Nun, wenn die BNetzA schon mal am Abschalten ist, kanns hier ja weitergehen mit einem ganzen Stall voll Brucki-Nummern:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...aben-gewonnen!&p=281148&viewfull=1#post281148

Herr Kurth, übernehmen Sie.....


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

09005779930
28.05.2010
(War das nicht dtms?)


01805050962
--


09005779934
28.08.2010


01805050964
--

wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass die in der Anlage angegebenen Rufnummern, die im Netz der Firma mcn tele.com AG, *Franziska-Bilek-Weg 9, 80339 München*, geschaltet waren, aufgrund der vorliegenden Beschwerden am 11.09.2010 abgeschaltet worden sind.

Curacaophone bei uns? Warum das? Seit wann das? Da muß ich unbedingt mal vorbeischauen. Und vorher viel Bier trinken, damit's gut läuft.

2 Personen haben die Firma verlassen
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/43043/1667479/mcn_tele_com_ag

So richtig gut ging's der MCN wohl schon im Februar nicht, wenn man wegen läppischer 500.000 Euro Klinken putzen musste:
http://www.faz.net/s/RubBEFA4EA6A59...9196F5AE72DBC03E4C~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html



> Wenn Fernsehzuschauer bei einem Gewinnspiel oder der Astro-Beratung anrufen, geraten sie oft erst mal in die Rechner der MCN.


Da gab's aber auch andere Wege, wie sich mancher erinnern wird.


Das war noch einfacher, mit Curacao im Rücken. Gell?

So läuft's business, camerades!
Vielleicht mangelt es aber auch an kreativen Partnern?

-----

Hoffmann Unternehmensberatung GmbH 

    * 01805050962
    * 01805050964
    * 01805050965
    * 09005106712
    * 09005779930
    * 09005779931
    * 09005779932
    * 09005779934


Hoffmann Unternehmensberatung GmbH
Grafenberger Allee 277
40237 Düsseldorf

an welchem Briefkasten stand der Name gleich wieder?

Aber man muß Mitleid haben: Wahrscheinlich wollte sich da nur ein Unternehmensberater einen BMW kaufen
BMW Niederlassung Düsseldorf
Grafenberger Allee 277-287


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



Wattestäbchen schrieb:


> Wenn noch Nummern vergeben sind an solche Firmen/Leute, ist das bedauerlich. Möglicherweise handelt es sich dabei aber auch um ein Missverständnis.



Na dann. Wenn Wattestäbchen meinen, man müsste über die Maßnahmen der Wattestäbchen berichten - ist schon recht...



30.11.2010
Abschaltung der Rufnummern [ 09003102232 und 09003102229 ] zum 03.12.2010, 
Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung:

für 09003102232 ab 07.*09*.2010, 
für 09003102229 ab 24.*09*.2010


G.S.D. UG
(haftungsbeschränkt)
Bergblickstr. 16
77654 Offenburg     

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
*12.Juli.2010*

Am *28. Juli.2010* schrieb "Antiabzocke"


> Ungeachtet der Laufenden Ermittlungen gegen Firmen und Betreiber von  Call-Centern, welche der Gewinnspielmafia des Wiener Karussell  zugeordnet werden, sind immer noch Hinterleute und Strohmänner aktiv.  Aus dem Umfeld von G*** Br*** wurde erst kürzlich eine neue  Firma gegründet.
> 
> Amtsgericht Freiburg Aktenzeichen: HRB 705374
> 
> ...





> Nur wenige Tage nach der Eintragung im Handelsregister wurden der neuen Gewinnbimmelbutze die ersten 0900-Nummern zugeteilt und im Netz der MCN Telecom AG geschaltet worden.
> 
> * 0900-3102228;G.S.D. UG;(haftungsbeschränkt);Bergblickstr. 16;77654 Offenburg;12.Juli.2010;12:3 Uhr
> * 0900-3102229;G.S.D. UG;(haftungsbeschränkt);Bergblickstr. 16;77654 Offenburg;12.Juli.2010;12:3 Uhr
> ...



Fassen wir zusammen:

- Es gibt große Ermittlungsanstrengungen gegen ein Netzwerk von Betrügern

- die Bundesnetzagentur brüstet sich damit öffentlich

- Die Betrüger machen einfach weiter wie bisher

- In Internetforen wird 16 Tage nach Freischaltung der Nummern gewarnt

- Schon knapp 5 Monate später werden die Nummern abgeschaltet


Fazit?

no comment


09003102228
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 24.09.2010, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 09.09.2010

09003102229
siehe oben

09003102234
immer noch geschaltet?

09003102240
Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 04.09.2010

09003102241
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 08.10.2010, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 28.08.2010

09003102242
Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 04.09.2010


Die Tatsache, dass es ein Rechnungslegungsverbot für einige Nummern gab, legt die Vermutung nahe, dass mit diesen Nummern tatsächlich zum jeweils angegebenen Zeitpunkt Betrugsfälle gegeben hat *obwohl vor diesen Nummern öffentlich gewarnt wurde*. Liest die Bundesnetzagentur so etwas nicht? Traurig, traurig,...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

zu weiteren Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur:

1)
[2010] Sie haben gewonnen!

einige der Nummern wurden offenbar nach und nach gesperrt.



> *G.N.V. Gesundheits- und Naturprodukt Versand GmbH*
> 
> 
> 09003001801
> ...



ich mache mir nicht die Mühe, diese Nummern einzeln abzufragen, ob sie schon gesperrt wurden. Vielleicht möchte ja die Bundesnetzagentur gefragt werden.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:31:02 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:29:45 ----------

zu weiteren Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur

2) diverse Nummern

In der Sperrliste sind diverse Nummern aufgetaucht. Zu diesen gibt es aber derzeit keinen Kommentar, weil es da noch einen gewissen Klärungsbedarf (und -wunsch) gibt.


----------



## Wattestäbchen (22 April 2011)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*



Wattestäbchen schrieb:


> Ich kann Ihnen versichern, dass innerhalb der Bundesnetzagentur in diesem Falle gute Arbeit gelaufen ist.


...und jetzt kommt es zur Anklage:
Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim - Ermittlungen wegen "Telefonabzocke": Erste Anklage erhoben


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2011)

*AW: Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen*

hier steht's - und die weiterführenden Links wären auch für Wattestäbchen lesenswert 

antiabzockenet.blogspot.com: Wiener Karussell: erste Anklage erhoben


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2011)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...rlaubtAuskunftRechercheSenioren.html?nn=65116



> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat jetzt für bestimmte Forderungen der SIS Senioren Info Services GmbH ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung verhängt. Das Verbot wurde gegenüber sämtlichen Netzbetreibern ausgesprochen, über deren Telefonrechnungen die SIS Senioren Info Services GmbH Verbrauchern mittels der Produkt-ID 18SI4 Entgelte für einen telefonischen Auskunfts- und Recherchedienst für Senioren berechnet. Diese Produkt-ID entspricht bei der Telekom Deutschland GmbH der Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 67721. Das Verbot gilt rückwirkend für die Zeit ab dem 9. Juni 2011.
> Darüber hinaus hat die Bundesnetzagentur die Abschaltung der Rufnummern (0)89 54319404 und (0)89 54319405 angeordnet. Beide Rufnummern wurden im Rahmen der rechtswidrigen telefonischen Bewerbung des Dienstes genutzt.(...)
> Auch Angerufene, die den angebotenen Dienst nicht wünschten, haben im Anschluss an den Telefonanruf eine schriftliche Bestätigung des angeblich bestellten „Senioren Info Services“ erhalten. Absender des Schreibens und vermeintlicher Vertragspartner ist die SIS Senioren Info Services GmbH, Maximilianstr. 35a, 80539 München.



http://www.firmenabc.at/sis-senioren-info-services-gmbh_FkqQ
http://www.orsk.sk/vypis.asp?lan=en&ID=205565&SID=2&P=1
http://antiabzockenet.blogspot.com/2011/07/vorsicht-abzocke-per-verbotener_19.html

wenn man die dortigen Informationen genau liest, in denen u.a. ein früherer Verantwortlicher der österreichischen GmbH genannt wird, dann könnte man interessante Fragen stellen 
So gehört zu den Kontakten dieses Herren eine Person, die bei einem deutschen Mehrwertnummerndealer tätig ist und auch eine Person, die für ein österreichisches Unternehmen tätig ist, das seit Jahren durch derartige Missbrauchsfälle auffällig wurde - und seine Nummern just bei erwähntem Rufnummerndealer bezieht...

Die gewohnt realitätsfernen Kommentare wie z.B. in der "Welt" regen mich eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr auf:


> Netzagentur schützt Senioren vor Telefon-Abzocke


http://www.welt.de/finanzen/article13585950/Netzagentur-schuetzt-Senioren-vor-Telefon-Abzocke.html
Gleichlautend bei der Süddeutschen mit demselben hirnrissigen Schlußsatz: 





> Wer bereits bezahlt hat, sollte sich nach einer Empfehlung der Netzagentur überlegen, ob er das Geld - vielleicht mit Hilfe von Verbraucherzentralen oder eines Anwalts - zurückfordert.


http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1201740
Dabei sagt doch der Oberwattestäbchenschwinger Matthias Kurth: 





> Durch das von uns ausgesprochene Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot *werden die Betroffenen nun vor den hieraus resultierenden Forderungen geschützt*


Kasperltheater.

P.S.:


> Monatlich werden 9,95 Euro über die die Telefonrechnung (z. B. der Telekom Deutschland GmbH) durch die 01018-GmbH in Rechnung gestellt


z.B.
http://www.nvzmv.de/Presse/2011/0982011.htm

Wer ist diese "01018-GmbH"?
http://www.01018.net/impressum.html

B.C., hat den Namen schon jemand gehört? Ich darf ja hier nichts schreiben, was den Anwalt des Geschäftspartners des Herrn B.C. in Rage bringt... (Offenbar hat "man" es tatsächlich geschafft, sich die Googleweste weiß zu waschen...)
Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, dass man manche Namen immer wieder lesen muß...

Frei nach _*Antoine*_ de Saint-Exupéry: "Das Wesentliche ist für Google manchmal unsichtbar".


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 September 2011)

@ Aka-Aka,
meine Tochter hatte ja während meines Urlaubs auch zweimal das Vergnügen, einen Anruf dieser Trümmertruppe zu erhalten. Sie macht in diesen Fällen grundsätzlich alles richtig: Sofort kommentarlos auflegen und mir die angezeigte Rufnummer per SMS übermitteln!

NB: Der "Anwalt des Geschäftspartners" ist sicherlich dieser M.-B.?! (Uiii, hab ich den Doktor und LL.M.-Lawyer vergessen???) Der vertritt wohl die meisten dieser Mallorca-Finca-Blasen-Mitglieder und droht gerne und oft allen Kritikern mit rechtlichen Schritten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ...ist sicherlich dieser M.-B....


no comment.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (6 September 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ... und droht gerne und oft allen Kritikern ...


Jedes Böhnchen gibt ein Tönchen ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 September 2011)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Jedes Böhnchen gibt ein Tönchen ...


Nein nein, diesmal ists kein Böhnchen!* 
*


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2011)

Neue Begriffe bei der Wattestäbchnearmee: Wenn Mehrwertdienste über Ortsnetznummern angeboten werden, spricht die Wattestäbchenarmee neuerdings von "Umgehungsmodell", so z.B.:


> Bescheid vom 22.09.2011:
> 021187535127, 021187535128


Darauf wird dann reagiert mit Abschaltung der Nummer - und zwar in der Zukunft:


> Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum
> 26.09.2011


Das ist hirnrissiger Quatsch.

ebenso:
0211416085819 17.8.11 / Abschaltung zum 20.8.11
03060989120 16.6.11 / 20.6.11

Dazu hier:
http://www.webmasterbasar.com/?p=165

Das wurde offenbar im Juni 2010 beworben, die Nummer lief also mindestens über ein Jahr ungestört und wurde dann lediglich "abgeschaltet". Wer das als Verbraucherschutz ansieht, sollte über professionelle Hilfe nachdenken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2011)

Bundesnetzagentur geht nun auch gegen Spam-Fax-Versender vor
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...111025_FaxSpam_SwissMoneyReport.html?nn=65116



> Die Bundesnetzagentur ist jetzt gegen als "Swiss Money Report" bekannte Spam-Faxe vorgegangen. Alle deutschen Netzbetreiber wurden aufgefordert, soweit es ihnen technisch möglich ist, eingehende Verbindungen sowie die Erreichbarkeit von insgesamt sechs auf den Faxen angegebenen ausländischen Rufnummern zu unterbinden.
> "Aufgrund neuer technischer Erkenntnisse konnten wir die jetzige netzseitige Sperrung anordnen. Mit dieser neuartigen Maßnahme werden die Verbraucher vor einer massiven Belästigung durch derartige Werbefaxe mit Auslandsbezug geschützt", betonte Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur.


warum das früher nicht möglich war, wird nicht erläutert.

29.12.2008
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?24652-Swiss-Money-Report&highlight=swiss money

Ein Riesenproblem wird hier angedeutet:


> Die Vorschriften des Telekommunikationsgesetzes ermöglichen der Bundesnetzagentur in erster Linie ein Einschreiten bei rechtswidrig genutzten *nationalen* Rufnummern. Hier kann die Bundesnetzagentur unter anderem gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz diese Rufnummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. Gegenüber ausländischen Netzbetreibern ist dies jedoch nicht möglich.


das ist ja erstaunlich, dass dem Herrn Kurth das im Jahr 2011 auch 'mal auffällt. Die kämpfen nicht nur mit Wattestäbchen, die haben offenbar auch andernorts nichts als Watte...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2011)

Die BNetzA hat für die Produkt-IDs 91960, 91994, 92022, 92023, 92024 die Rechnungslegung und das Inkassieren verboten.

Nach etwas Rätselraten kam heraus, dass es sich wohl um die Aral-Gutscheine handelte (Next ID).
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/08002217700-10€-l-tankgutschein-von-aral.35383/

Ist das eine Meldung wert? Dann aber noch von der BnetzA bestätigen lassen. Gell?


----------



## dvill (20 Mai 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...rlaubtAuskunftRechercheSenioren.html?nn=65116


Der Fall landete dann noch vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Köln, 21 L 1405/11

http://justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/vg_koeln/j2011/21_L_1405_11beschluss20111102.html


> Datum: 02.11.2011
> Gericht: Verwaltungsgericht Köln
> Spruchkörper: 21. Kammer
> Entscheidungsart: Beschluss
> Aktenzeichen: 21 L 1405/11





> Auf den Rechnungen der Deutschen Telekom AG wird dabei die Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 67721 angegeben; auf den Rechnungen der Vodafone D2 GmbH erscheint die Produkt-ID 18SI4. Es kann an dieser Stelle dahinstehen, ob diese Form der Rechnungslegung gegen § 45k TKG verstößt, weil dem Anschlussinhaber suggeriert wird, dass im Falle des Zahlungsverzugs eine Anschlusssperre droht. Es liegt jedenfalls ein Verstoß gegen die Vorgaben für Einzelverbindungsnachweise gemäß § 45e TKG i.V.m. der Verfügung Nr. 35 im Amtsblatt 7/2008 der Bundesnetzagentur vom 23.04.2008 vor. Danach muss deutlich werden, ob eine zeitbasierte, ereignisbasierte oder volumenbasierte Tarifierung vorgenommen wird, und ausgewiesen werden, in welchem Umfang der Preis von Premium-Diensten durch zeitunabhängige Leistungsanteile bestimmt wird. Nach dem Vortrag der Antragstellerin handelt es sich bei der berechneten monatlichen Pauschale in Höhe von 9,95 Euro nicht um ein Verbindungsentgelt. Es stellt daher einen Verstoß gegen telekommunikationsrechtliche Vorschriften dar, wenn sie im Einzelverbindungsnachweis als zeitbasiertes Verbindungsentgelt ausgewiesen wird.





> Das Entgelt für den rechtswidrig beworbenen Informationsdienst der Antragstellerin wurde nach dem derzeitigen Erkenntnisstand über die Telefonrechnung der Anschlussinhaber abgerechnet, und zwar als Verbindungsentgelt für eine einminütige Verbindung zu einer Mehrwertdienstenummer. Da nach dem Vortrag der Antragstellerin eine monatliche Pauschale von 9,95 Euro und kein Verbindungsentgelt für Premium-Dienste geschuldet war, lag ein Verstoß gegen telekommunikationsrechtliche Vorschriften und ein Missbrauch der zur Rechnungslegung verwendeten Mehrwertdienstenummer vor.


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2012)

Ein verbraucherfreundliches Urteil! Das bedeutet doch eigentlich, dass das Einbuchen von Leistungen der Drittanbieter bei einer Telefonrechnung einen Missbrauch darstellt, oder?


Teleton schrieb:


> ....es geht nur um die Frage des einstweiligen Rechtschutz. Ausserdem geht es nur um Festnetzabrechnungen.





Teleton schrieb:


> ....die hatten Telefonate erfunden und abgerechnet die es nicht gab um die vermeintlichen Entgelte aus dem Abo abzurechnen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2012)

Wenn das so wäre, müsste man eine Lawine auslösen, um das bekannt zu machen!
Wie macht man das heute? Twittern? Facebook? Nutzt hier jemand so was?

"Das weiß doch jedes Kind" (...und jede/r Mama/Papa) - das wäre dann das Ziel.
/switch_Traummodus_off


----------



## Hippo (20 Mai 2012)

Das zu verbreiten an sich ist nicht das Problem.
Das Problem ist es weiter als bis auf den Monitor zu kriegen.
Wenn ich mir ansehe wie sich die Seite www.mimikama.at abstrampelt vor Facebookhoaxes und Schädlingen zu warnen - Don Quichottes Kampf gegen Windmühlen war leichter zu gewinnen.
Der berüchtigte "weiße Bulli" macht jetzt glaube ich zum 3.Mal die Runde


----------



## Teleton (20 Mai 2012)

> Ein verbraucherfreundliches Urteil!


Das ist nur eine §80 Abs 5 VwGO Entscheidung im vorläufigen Verfahren, da gibt es kein endgültiges Urteil, es geht nur um die Frage des einstweiligen Rechtschutz.
Ausserdem geht es nur um Festnetzabrechnungen.


> Das bedeutet doch eigentlich, dass das Einbuchen von Leistungen der Drittanbieter bei einer Telefonrechnung einen Missbrauch darstellt, oder?


Nein die hatten Telefonate erfunden und abgerechnet die es nicht gab um die vermeintlichen Entgelte aus dem Abo abzurechnen. Das ist unzulässig. Zeigt aber deutlich was ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis wert ist, nämlich nüscht. Da können problemlos nicht geführte Telefonate eingebucht werden.


Beim Voice-Abo mit fiktivem "Festentgelt" im Einzelverbindungsnachweis dürfte die Rechtslage genauso sein.


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2012)

...schade!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2012)

> Hallo, wurde auch von 09005162349 per Mail kontaktiert von 015783894325. Der Text lautet offenbar standardmäßig: "Hast Du Lust heute o am Wochenende auf ein geiles Sextreffeb bei mir? Ruf mich mal kurz zurück 09005162349 wegen Nummerntausch Privat und Adresse. Jessy"


 ("Hast Du Lust heute oder am Wochenende auf ein geiles Sextreffen bei mir? Ruf mich mal kurz zurück 09005162349 wegen Nummerntausch Privat und Adresse. Jessy") (korrigiert)
Am 8.8. hat die Wattestäbchenarmee verkündet, dass die 0905-Nummer abgeschaltet werden muß.
"Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 09.08.2012"
(Interessant wäre es, wenn der Anbieter das Wort Sextreffen systematisch Sextreffeb schreiben würde... Googlet mal, und dann: Mo-Mo-ment mal oder ist das Zufall?  )

Ansonsten wurde [abgesehen davon, meine ich] wie üblich eine unfassbar große Zahl von Nummern abgeschaltet, meist Handynummern für Spam (Hunderte jeden Monat).

Das Mittel "Rechnungslegungsverbot" scheint die Bundesnetzagentur vollständig vergessen zu haben. War ja auch irgendwie nicht so erfolgreich. Vielleicht sollten das unsere Gendarmen in Zukunft auch machen, wenn sie einen Räuber erwischen: Das Diebesgut darf er behalten, wenn er nur den Sack hergibt...


----------



## tommy tulpe (24 August 2012)

Hallo,
Die Bundesnetzagentur hat Rufnummern, die SMS-Spam versenden abgeschaltet.
Die 5 Rufnummern die ich der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet habe, waren alle
mit Werbung für autokette.de.
Mfg tommy

Missbrauch von Rufnummern
Von: [email protected] An: xxxx Datum: 23.08.2012
Ihre Nachricht vom: xx.xx.2012
Unser Zeichen: EBxxxxxx
Missbrauch von Rufnummern

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass die in der Anlage angegebenen Rufnummern, die
im Netz der Firma E-Plus Mobilfunk GmbH & Co.KG, E-Plus-Straße 1, 40472
Düsseldorf geschaltet waren, aufgrund der vorliegenden Beschwerden am 09.08.12
abgeschaltet worden sind.
Sollten uns erneut Verstöße gegen das Telekommunikationsgesetz wegen einer
missbräuchlichen Nutzung dieser Rufnummern bekannt werden, werden wir weitere
Maßnahmen nach dem TKG ergreifen.
Wir hoffen, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur
mailto: [email protected]
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de
fon 0291/9955-206
fax 0291/9955-180
Bundesnetzagentur
Außenstelle Meschede
Postfach 11 51
59851 Meschede

Anlage zum Schreiben der Bundesnetzagentur vom 23.08.2012
Aktenzeichen Dort 21 MN 18613-18690

Liste der abgeschalteten Rufnummern:
01771749182 01771751428 01773918107 01773951271 01776146819
01771756801 01773626572 01773718092 01773720593 01774813109
01775624713 01776383182 01776381819

01781377815 01781380464 01782860370 01785002715 01789684235
01781383701 01781723740 01781727263 01789714802

015738640370 015738640371 015738640621 015738641735 015738735892
015739157704 015739157719 015739157913 015739157960 015739158138
015739169442 015739169615 015739169637 015739169766 015739169769
015739169848 015739169851 015739170249 015739170259 015739170274
015739170322 015739170385 015739170391 015739170425 015739170456
015739170460 015739170781 015739170822 015739170959 015739171002
015739171061 015739203746 015739203747 015739203775 015739203811
015739203846 015739203863 015739203869 015739203942 015739204035
015739204098 015739204153 015739204217 015739204279 015739204348
015739204438 015738642450 015739169336 015739169548 015739169850
015739169869 015739170012 015739170338 015739203848 015739578177
015738737629


----------



## tommy tulpe (24 August 2012)

Hallo,
Weitere Rufnummern die Anfang August abgeschaltet wurden.

Werbe SMS:           www.autokette.de
Netz:                     E-Plus Mobilfunk GmbH & Co.KG
Abgeschaltet zum:  02.08.2012

01773635782  01774813693  01771967129  01774306129
01773628579  01778052396  01776142681 

01781384621  01781393507 

015738736041 015738736384 015739535568 015739535568
015738736096 015738736247 015739534996 015738736268
015739539833 015739579941 015773208061    015773875197
015773909289 015773950452 015773956182 015775786593
015775794936 015738642687 015739579946 015739579946
015773101787 015773454841 015773876732 015773959470
015773959470 015774674734 015775796593 015738736109
015738736210 015738736252 015739157756 015738735947
015738736251 015738641392 015738641410 015739552854
015738641929 015739534994 015739537355 015739578199
015773087370 015773286023 015773941753 015775823291

mfg tommy


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2012)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln.../2012/120919_AbrechngCallByCall.html?nn=65116



> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat wegen fehlender bzw. fehlerhafter Preisansage gegen den Anbieter der Betreiberkennzahl 01063 ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung verhängt. Das Verbot wurde sowohl gegenüber dem Anbieter des Dienstes als auch gegenüber der Telekom Deutschland GmbH [???] ausgesprochen und gilt rückwirkend für den Zeitraum vom 1. August 2012 bis zum 11. September 2012.


 
01063telecom.de



> Kontakt
> 
> *TelDaFax* Communications GmbH
> Mottmannstrasse 2
> ...


 
???

etwas verwirrend, gemeint ist aber wohl:
http://www.teltarif.de/a/01063/

-->
Kontaktdaten zu 01063
Name: Median Telecom GmbH
Homepage: http://www.01063tele.de/



> Median Telecom GmbH
> Springorumallee 2
> D-44795 Bochum


 
Dass zu den besonders günstigen Tarifen auch Verbindungen nach


> Russland-St. Petersburg 0,0238 €


gehören, lasse ich angesichts der historischen Beziehungen von Teldafax zu Russen jetzt mal bewusst unkommentiert 

ach, jetzt wird's klarer:


> 27.10.2011
> 
> TelDaFax TELECOM GmbH, Bochum, Springorumallee 2, 44795 Bochum. Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 27.09.2011 hat eine Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 (Firma) und mit ihr die Änderung der Firma beschlossen. Neue Firma: Median Telecom GmbH.


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2012)

tommy tulpe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat Rufnummern, die SMS-Spam versenden abgeschaltet.
> Die 5 Rufnummern die ich der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet habe, waren alle
> mit Werbung für autokette.de.


http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/spam...gsklage-des-antispam-e-v-in-die-saeumnis.html


> Der Antispam e. V. hat sich erneut (siehe bereits den Fall Neue Branchenbuch AG) im Rahmen einer negativen Feststellungsklage erfolgreich gegen unberechtigte Löschforderungen zur Wehr gesetzt. Hintergrund waren intensive Forendiskussionen über bundesweit auftretende Spam-SMS zugunsten des Portals autokette.de, das von der ESSI Exclusive Solutions & Services International GmbH betrieben wird.
> 
> Die ESSI Exclusive Solutions & Services International GmbH behauptete, es handele sich bei den zahlreichen Spam-SMS sämtlich um nicht von der ESSI Exclusive Solutions & Services International GmbH stammende Werbenachrichten. Über eine Anwaltskanzlei war dem Antispam e. V. gedroht worden, man werde dem Antispam e. V. gerichtlich die weitere Veröffentlichung kritischer Äußerungen untersagen lassen.


Respekt.

Für ein privat organisiertes Forum eine gute Tat


----------



## dvill (10 März 2013)

Die Telefonbetrüger wissen genau, dass wir Bundesbürger ihnen schutz- und hilflos ausgeliefert sind.

Hier sind Tonaufzeichnungen, die den hellen Wahnsinn dokumentieren:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/inde...ngebliche-Hilfe-gegen-Gewinnspielabzocke.html


> Bereits vor einiger Zeit berichteten wir über Betrugsanrufe aus dem Umfeld der Gewinnspielmafia. Bei diesen Betrugsanrufen meldete sich eine angebliche "Staatsanwaltschaft" bei den meist älteren Opfern von Gewinnspielbetrugsfirmen und forderte die Betroffenen unter wüsten Drohungen auf, hohe Geldbeträge wegen nicht gezahlter Forderungen aus Gewinnspieleintragungen einzuzahlen - sonst käme bald Polizei und Staatsanwalt ins Haus. Damals hatte uns ein Forenmitglied dankenswerterweise Mitschnitte solcher Betrugsanrufe zur Verfügung gestellt.
> 
> Heute berichten wir erneut über ganz ähnliche Anrufe, und wir haben wieder einmal neue Mitschnitte. Das Forenmitglied fängt regelmäßig solche Betrugsanrufe ab, die eigentlich an ein älteres Familienmitglied adressiert waren, sie hält die Anrufer ein Weilchen hin. Diesmal meldet sich eine angebliche "Datenschutzzentrale", die angeblich vom Staat beauftragt sei und mit der Staatsanwaltschaft sowie den Datenschutzbehörden zusammenarbeite. Es wird behauptet, es gebe wegen Forderungen aus Gewinnspielen einen "Vollstreckungsprozess" vom Amtsgericht in Höhe von 9000 Euro. Diese "Vollstreckung" könne man noch stoppen, aber hierzu sei unbedingt die Zahlung von z.B. 2000 Euro notwendig. Das Geld solle per Nachnahme gezahlt werden.


Die Telefonlobby macht Gesetze, nach denen Coldcalls verboten sind und Strafen drohen.

Alles lächerlich.

Nichts passiert. Die Aufsichtsbehörde sieht nicht einmal zu. Sie wird nichts wissen (wollen).


----------



## Reducal (11 März 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Aufsichtsbehörde


....tja, wer soll denn das überhaupt sein? Die BNetzA ja sicher nicht! Ich glaube, der Markt hat sich selbst zu regulieren, durch Wettbewerber oder so.


----------



## sascha (11 März 2013)

Ich hab was dazu geschrieben - geht morgen Früh online.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2013)

Immer dieselben wissen und schreiben sich die Finger wund und immer dieselben könnten durchaus wissen, haben's aber offenbar nicht nötig.


----------



## dvill (11 März 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Aufsichtsbehörde
> ...



Genau das wollte ich sagen. Es gibt keine Aufsicht. Das Gewerbe organisiert sich selbst und hat freie Hand. Die Lobby-Politik erfüllt die Wünsche, wie sie gebraucht werden.

Legendär ist eine Aussage der Vizepräsidentin der BNetzA:

http://www.dvtm.net/archiv-details....d]=149&cHash=8577a6a844f47e46a4fd65b5469fa5b7


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir als Regulierungsbehörde in zehn Jahren am Mehrwertdienste-Markt keine Rolle mehr spielen würden, weil freiwillige Verhaltensstandards, wie die des FST, den Markt vollständig selbst regulieren


"Keine Rolle" spielte die Behörde schon zu der Zeit, als das Zitat entstand, und natürlich in der Zeit davor und danach bis heute.

Beispiel Dialerei:

Das zog sich über viele Jahre. Sinnvolle Anwendungen gab es nicht. Missbräuchlich wurden Millionen abgezogen. Reguliert werden durfte das erst, als es absehbar kein Geschäft mehr sein würde, weil Modemverbindungen technologisch ausgemustert wurden.

Dann wurde mit viel Getöse reguliert, natürlich mit großem "Erfolg". Die Kosten der Dialerregistrierung wurden natürlich zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit umgelegt, weil die Behörde nicht in der Lage war, die Kostenverursacher heranzuziehen.

Beispiel WAP-Betrug:

Siehe hierzu im Forum: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-0900-oder-wap-billing-mehrbetrug-apps.32443/

http://www.telecom-handel.de/Know-h...re-Mobilfunk-Kunden/Abzock-Masche-WAP-Billing


> Die Masche, die dahintersteckt, bedient sich einer Technik namens „WAP-Billing“: Nach einem Fingertip auf einen Link oder ein Banner in der Gratis-App wird der Benutzer auf eine WAP-Seite geleitet. Diese ist nicht von einer herkömmlichen HTML-Seite zu unterscheiden. Der Trick dabei: Das Wireless Application Protocol erlaubt es, die eindeutige Mobile Subscriber Integrated Services Digital Network Number (MSISDN) der SIM-Karte auszulesen.
> 
> Hat der Abofallen-Betreiber die MSISDN auf diese Weise ergattert – sowie eine entsprechende Vereinbarung mit dem Mobilfunkanbieter –, kann er seine Forderung über die nächste Handyrechnung einziehen. „Die Verbraucher merken das häufig erst dann, wenn der gewohnte Rechnungsbetrag deutlich und ohne offensichtlichen Grund überschritten wird“, heißt es vom VZBV. Verschärft wird das Problem dadurch, dass viele Kunden statt einer Papier-Rechnung nur noch online ihre Mobilfunkkosten einsehen können – so fallen dubiose Posten noch weniger auf.


Die Masche ist seit Jahren bekannt, das Gewerbe profitiert auf allen Ebenen und nichts passiert, um den offensichtlichen Betrug abzustellen.

Beispiel Telefonterror:

Die Coldcall-Mafia ist seit Jahren aktiv. Nichts passiert. Die Geschundenen sind halt selbst schuld.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2013)

...und flankiert wird das Nichtstun der Aufsichtsbehörde durch das Nichtstun der Strafverfolgung: In den wenigen Fällen, in denen durch engagierte Staatsanwälte (die es doch tatsächlich gibt) versucht wurde, die nicht regulierte Abzockerei mit den veralteten Instrumentarien eines Strafrechts von vorgestern anzugehen, gab es - wenn überhaupt die Hürde lebensfremder Straftatbestandsmerkmale übersprungen werden konnte - Knüppel zwischen die Beine. Auch dieser Missstand wurde von der Politik mit Bedauern zu Kenntnis genommen, für das ein oder andere Blabla in der Sommerpause hat's gereicht (Justizministerin Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger!). Ansonsten: nur weiter so, immer nur weiter so. Dazu Desinformation und Nebelkerzen, Selbstbeweihräucherung oder schlicht vom Nichtwissen und Nichtwissenwollen diktierte Falschaussagen.


----------



## dvill (14 März 2013)

Die Lobby gewinnt immer.

http://www.vzbv.de/11304.htm


> Die Regelungen zur unerlaubten Telefonwerbung greifen vor allem deshalb zu kurz, weil sie sich auf den Sektor Gewinnspiele konzentrieren, obwohl schon jetzt bekannt ist, dass sich die belästigenden Anrufe auf neue Sektoren erstrecken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2013)

neue Sektoren mit _old boys_? Ich tippe mal auf Stromverträge und so. Mal sehen, was wir da bald erleben werden...


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 März 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> neue Sektoren mit _old boys_? Ich tippe mal auf _*Stromverträge*_ und so. Mal sehen, was wir da bald erleben werden...


Almady, almado, life goes on brooo.... (frei nach den Beatles)


----------



## dvill (16 März 2013)

http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...staerkt-dem-angeklagten-den-ruecken-1.3239256


> Bevor L. die Idee mit dem Verbraucher-Werbeschutzbund aus der Taufe hob, hatten die beiden eine Zeitlang gemeinsam bei T-Mobile gearbeitet. Sie hätten die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Leute von Telefonwerbung genervt seien.


Aber die Geschäfte des Konzerns laufen prächtig.

Also ändert sich nichts.

Echtes Kunden- oder Bürgerinteresse bedeuten in diesem Gewerbe nichts.

Der Staat fördert Callcenter: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...aat-jaehrlich-36-millionen-euro-a-888076.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2013)

Dieses Wattestäbchen stinkt schon etwas angefault...


> Warteschleifen bei Sonderrufnummern ab 1. Juni 2013 kostenlos Homann: "Verstöße gegen die Regelungen werden wir verfolgen" Am 1. Juni treten die endgültigen Regelungen zu kostenlosen Warteschleifen in Kraft. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt dürfen Warteschleifen bei Sonderrufnummern (z. B. 0180er und 0900er Rufnummern) nur noch genutzt werden, wenn für den Anruf ein Festpreis gilt oder die Warteschleifen für den Anrufer kostenfrei sind. Auch nachgelagerte Warteschleifen, also beispielsweise Wartezeiten während einer Weiterleitung nach begonnener Bearbeitung, müssen kostenfrei sein. Bei ortsgebundenen Rufnummern, Mobilfunkrufnummern und entgeltfreien Rufnummern ist der Einsatz von Warteschleifen weiterhin zulässig.


Kommt etwa 1,7 Jahrzehnte zu spät... Und die "Verfolgungsmaßnahmen" kennt man ja lange genug.


----------



## Teleton (29 Mai 2013)

Da wurde ein Scheinproblem gelöst, während echte Massenprobleme wie Drittanbietertaschendiebstahl oder Datenschockrechnungen ungelöst bleiben. Wo sind denn die zahlreichen Geschädigten von kostenpflichtigen Warteschleifen? Hier hat sich keiner gemeldet. Wenn ich schon auf die bekloppte Idee komme etwas per Telefon statt beweisbar per Schneckenpost zu regeln, dann können auch die anfallenden Kosten des selbst gewählten Weges der Kontaktaufnahme gezahlt werden.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Mai 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Da wurde ein Scheinproblem gelöst, während echte Massenprobleme wie Drittanbietertaschendiebstahl oder Datenschockrechnungen ungelöst bleiben.


Deren Aktivität beschränkt sich de facto ausschließlich auf bereits ausgelaufene bzw. nicht mehr aktuelle Probleme wie z.B die Dialerabzocke, die sich durch den technischen Fortschritt ( Internetzugänge über DSL) zum Zeitpunkt der mit Täterätä verkündeten Fensterlösung von allein gelöst hatte.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/regulierer-neues-dialer-fenster-wird-ab-17-märz-pflicht.8501/


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2013)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...8_BußgelderUnerlTelefonwerbung.html?nn=265778


> "Unseriösen Werbetreibenden droht angemessene Geldbuße"


Was hat man denn den Wattestäbchen in den Tee geschüttet? Solche Töne von den Leuten, die seit über einem Jahrzehnt gähnend das Treiben höchst organisierter krimineller Banden eher begleitend beobachtet haben, als dagegen mit all ihrer Macht vorzugehen?


> Durch eine Änderung des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) sind nun Bußgelder in Höhe von 300.000 Euro möglich.


Und wenn "angemessen" oberhalb dieser Grenze liegt, lässt man es dann bleiben oder verhängt man eine "unangemessene" Strafe und veröffentlicht wieder lobhudelnde Presseerklärungen?



> Die Bundesnetzagentur ist in den letzten Jahren bereits erfolgreich gegen derartige Anrufe vorgegangen (...) Die Möglichkeit, in solchen Fällen auch Bußgelder zu verhängen, erweitert die bisherigen Befugnisse.


Es gab also gar keine Bußgelder bisher?


> Die Bundesnetzagentur ist zur Verfolgung unerlaubter Telefonwerbung auf die Mithilfe der Verbraucher angewiesen.


Na, vor allem ist man seitens der Bundesnetzagentur auf die eigene Motivation angewiesen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (9 Oktober 2013)

Jetzt wo das Modell ausgelaufen ist, die Banden sich eine Bank unter den Nagel gerissen haben, kriegt das Wattestäbchen plötzlich eine Bußgeldregelung???

Da sollte man vielleicht Personalbewegungen im Auge behalten....


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2013)

Andere Größen haben es vorgelebt. Ich erinnere mich nur schemenhaft an die Historie z. B. der Wirecard oder die Umtriebigkeit von PayPal, alias eBay.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (9 Oktober 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die zahlreichen Geschädigten von kostenpflichtigen Warteschleifen? Hier hat sich keiner gemeldet.



Doch hier *meld*. Vueling zockte mit 0900 / 1100550 ab. Lastschrift zurückgebucht. Warte auf den Spass mit denen. Es ging um einen Rollstuhl beim Flug.


----------



## Teleton (9 Oktober 2013)

Gut, dann haben wir jetzt den ersten seit wieviel Jahren?
Was ist genau vorgefallen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich nur schemenhaft an die Historie z. B. der Wirecard


Oho, oho, ich erinner mich noch sehr genau... Auch wenn ich mir den Nutzernamen von dem da nicht merken kann: 
Er weiß, was ich weiß und dass ich immer hoffe, dass sich mal jemand dafür interessiert.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (9 Oktober 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Gut, dann haben wir jetzt den ersten seit wieviel Jahren?
> Was ist genau vorgefallen?


Flug mit vueling. Passagier ist ein körperlich Behinderter. Anruf bei vueling wg. Rollstuhl auf der 0180 Nummer. Meine ahnungslose Gattin wurde an die 0900 Nummer verwiesen.
Dort kam kein Gespräch zustande, es gab nur Musik oder "wählen sie die 1 für xxx die 2 für yyy" etc.
Rechnung wurde durch 1und1 abgebucht.
Betrag habe ich zurück gebucht.
Seitdem Ruhe.
0900 ab jetzt in fritzbox gesperrt 
@aka Deine Recherche soll nicht umsonst gewesen sein  
Ich hab gute Zähne und einen langen Atem.....erstmal ist eine andere story dran...


----------



## dvill (22 November 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...n-wegen-illegaler-Telefonwerbung-2051706.html


> Die Bundesnetzagentur greift erstmals mit einer Razzia hart gegen illegale Telefonwerbung durch: Wegen möglicher Verstöße haben 14 Mitarbeiter der Behörde gemeinsam mit der Polizei am heutigen Donnerstag mehrere Wohnungen und Geschäftsräume durchsucht und Unterlagen beschlagnahmt. Als ein möglicher Verursacher sei ein Unternehmen aus Nordrhein-Westfalen ermittelt worden, teilte die Bundesnetzagentur mit. Viele Verbraucher hatten sich zuvor über belästigende Telefonwerbung beschwert.


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2013)

Hier auch bei der BNetzA: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...3/131121_DurchsuchungUnerlTelefonwerbung.html


----------



## bernhard (10 April 2014)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...4/140410_AbschaltungCallcenter.html?nn=265778


> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat zum Schutz der Verbraucher vor massenhaften, belästigenden Telefonanrufen die Abschaltung von neun Rufnummern eines Callcenters angeordnet. Mehr als 300 Verbraucher hatten sich bei der Bundesnetzagentur über derartige Anrufe beklagt. Das Callcenter hat mit den als belästigend einzustufenden Anrufversuchen gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb verstoßen.
> 
> ""Mit der Abschaltung der Rufnummern setzen wir ein klares Zeichen. Eine unzumutbare Belästigung von Verbrauchern durch unerwünschte Telefonanrufe werden wir nicht akzeptieren"", betonte Jochen Homann, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur.
> 
> Die betroffenen Verbraucher berichteten, dass selbst sonntags und nachts das Telefon klingelte. Wenn sie das Gespräch annehmen wollten, war niemand in der Leitung. In einem Fall erhielt ein Betroffener von einer der nun abgeschalteten Rufnummern innerhalb von drei Tagen sogar 190 Anrufe, ein anderer innerhalb von fünf Tagen 210. Weitere Beschwerdeführer gaben an, fünf bis 20 Anrufversuche pro Tag erhalten zu haben. Bei Rückruf der angezeigten Rufnummern konnte teilweise ein Anrufbeantworter erreicht werden, der jedoch keinen Aufschluss über die Identität des Anrufers gab. Verbraucher, die darauf die Nachricht hinterließen, nicht mehr angerufen werden zu wollen, wurden trotzdem weiterhin kontaktiert. Bei den anderen Rufnummern erfolgte die Ansage: "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer."


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (14 April 2014)

Jetzt legt sich eine ConKred Inkasso für diese Vueling Abzocke ins Zeug. Halbiert erst den geforderten Betrag auf 10.-€ und pustet ihn dann auf 86.-€ auf.
Meldung an Buntenetzagentur ist raus.


----------

